# Generación Z, vuelven del Arena Sound con el AA estropeado del bus y casi se mueren....policías , ambulancias Un desastre.



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ajeroman (10 Ago 2022)

El almuerzo, gracias.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (10 Ago 2022)

Chortinas resudadas en el bus o bombonas en las sedes.


----------



## Sardónica (10 Ago 2022)

Están preparados para una guerra.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No puedes comparar la resistencia al calor del pautacompletado con la de un pvrasangre.

Se quejan y con razón. Y puede que a más de uno sea el último festival que le toque vivir.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Ago 2022)

Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

Hay muchas drogas en el Arena Sound ?

Es para un amigo


----------



## amanciortera (10 Ago 2022)

mariconas


----------



## noseyo (10 Ago 2022)

Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado


----------



## Akira. (10 Ago 2022)

La guerra contra Putin esta siendo durísima.


----------



## |||||||| (10 Ago 2022)

El pestazo sobaquero traspasa los píxeles del vídeo y todo.

Se nota que esa gentuza no ha trabajado en la puta vida. Viva la sopa boba.


----------



## Alguien random (10 Ago 2022)

Entiendo que es una situación jodida y esa.empresa debería compensar el servicio deficiente, pero no deja de sorprenderme las caras de derrotismo, miedo y desesperación por tener simplemente calor. El pusilanismo recalcitrante de unos jóvenes que deberian poder soportar eso y mucho más. Ella misma lo dice, "somos unos adolescentes que venimos de estar de fiesta". Cuando sudaban en conciertos al sol no había tanta queja.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (10 Ago 2022)

No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo


----------



## McRotor (10 Ago 2022)

Y la covid que pasa con ella, acaso ya no existe? 
Ya no los encierran como en Palma por estar de fiesta?


----------



## BILU (10 Ago 2022)

El conductor era retarded o border line? No sabe parar e informar a su empresa de lo que pasa?? Hijo de puta..... habría que matarlo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Ago 2022)

Menudas mariconas, en nuestra época hubiéramos reventado los cristales del bus y este hubiera continuado


----------



## Furillo (10 Ago 2022)

traha o heskupe?


----------



## ElMayoL (10 Ago 2022)

A esos quien los ha criado?
Pues los boomer de mierda. 
Siguiente cuestión.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



panda de mariconas


----------



## SCDL (10 Ago 2022)

El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?


----------



## HUSH (10 Ago 2022)

Y después abogan por el transporte público, esto en el futuro va a ser la norma con la degradación progresiva de todos los servicios.

Hay que depender lo mínimo de agentes externos.


----------



## Karlb (10 Ago 2022)

La típica sudada post festival y le culpan al calor del autobús.


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja,¿y esta es la generación eco-resiliente que aprueba lo de estar sin aire acondicionado ni calefacción para "mitigar" el bulo del calentón hueval y tonterías progres ecolojetas similares??  

Máxima nutrición. Greta majareta estará orgullosa de vuestra "hazaña".


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



gente debil de cojones, basura humana a aniquilar.

recuerdo de pequeño viajes de madrid a cadiz en pleno verano a 38º sin aire acondicionado y en un renault paco.

NI DESMAYOS NI OSTIAS, HIJASDEPUTA HISTERICAS.


----------



## Bizarroff (10 Ago 2022)

Que vuelva la mili y esta vez para todos


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## HUSH (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



Probablemente su ventanilla estaba abierta o tenia un ventilador. Además el aire acondicionado tiene que funcionar cojones, o también tenemos que ir a buscar el agua a la fuente como hace 100 años.


----------



## siroco (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



El del autobus va con su ventanita abierta tan agusto, quitándose el calor con el airecito, el calor de su cuerpo que por cierto va directo a los del fondo, esto ya lo he visto yo hacer a más de uno, sudarle la polla porque el va con su ventanita.


----------



## cortoplacista (10 Ago 2022)

En estos tiempos en los que hacer sentir mal a una torda es delito...hacerla sudar contra su voluntad es de no tener luces. Llamas a tu superior, le expones la situación, recibes instrucciones y tu culo será salvo.
Por más que despreciemos estos tiempos infantiloides hay que saber jugar a lo que toca, primero gano la mano y después me cago en el puto juego que tengo que hacer.
Sin dama no hay Quijote.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya lol, tironucables todos.

Además son creyentes del cambio mierdatico, no saben que ir sin a/a salva el planeta y jode a Putin?


----------



## Evander Holyfield (10 Ago 2022)

¿Y las fotos de los choleles sudados? Soy el avogrado y lo necesito como prueba pericial.

Gracias de antebrazo y muy buen foro.


----------



## Mdutch (10 Ago 2022)

Deberían haber puesto otro con langostos 3h en un bus sin ventanas a 40C fuera.
Pensiones solucionadas!

Y otro con todos los foreros que se quejan de que son unos blandos porque no les da la cabeza para saber lo que es estar en un invernadero encerrado con gente jadeando y sin poder salir a por aire puro.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Ago 2022)

generacion ZPEO


----------



## Tales90 (10 Ago 2022)

Jajaja lamentable es poco.


----------



## Tales90 (10 Ago 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Y la covid que pasa con ella, acaso ya no existe?
> Ya no los encierran como en Palma por estar de fiesta?



Vaya detención ilegal que fue esa, se sabe como termino aquello??


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Ago 2022)

Están para una guerra con la moronegrada


----------



## zahoriblanco (10 Ago 2022)

Bajan del autobús y se sientan en el asfalto al sol?….


----------



## HUSH (10 Ago 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Bajan del autobús y se sientan en el asfalto al sol?….



¿Qué quieres que leviten?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



joder que patetico por Dios.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (10 Ago 2022)

"Muchxs con ataque de ansiedad". La pena es que el conductor no despeñase el autobús por un barranco no sin antes saltar él por la puerta y después decir que fue un accidente.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ago 2022)

Han dudado más en 10 minutos que en toda su vida, circulen


----------



## elena francis (10 Ago 2022)

Si una de esas chavalas la palma por un golpe de calor estaríamos hablando de otra cosa, homicidio imprudente o algo similar. A mi no me hace puta gracia que una empresa y su puto dueño palillero y desaprensivo se fume un puro viendo como la chavalería las pasa putas porque él que es un puto mierda trate de ahorrar en aire acondicionado, bien no teniendo el sistema a punto, o bien esperando a estar en ruta para encenderlo.

Si estoy yo en el autobús el conductor se lleva un par de collejas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



Eso es verdad los de antes se abrían las ventanillas por arriba y también el techo.


----------



## Trurl (10 Ago 2022)

Calor y frío no son cosas para reírse. Es fácil morir o sufrir desvanecimientos por ambos. En un autobús sin ventilación, con poco oxígeno, a 40 grados y en algún lado con el sol dando a más temperatura aún, con humedad del 100% por el sudor de 60 personas, es motivo de parar inmediatamente y dejar salir a los damnificados. Ese conductor debe ser despedido. Denuncia a la empresa e indemnización a los afectados. Podía haber muerto alguien.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (10 Ago 2022)

Ese bus de chortinas sudadas da para paja...


----------



## tomac (10 Ago 2022)

Y el autobusero conduciendo sin problema alguno. En fin, que generación...


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> gente debil de cojones, basura humana a aniquilar.
> 
> recuerdo de pequeño viajes de madrid a cadiz en pleno verano a 38º sin aire acondicionado y en un renault paco.
> 
> NI DESMAYOS NI OSTIAS, HIJASDEPUTA HISTERICAS.




Yo también recuerdo de pequeño en pleno verano de Madrid a Lerida y luego de Lerida a Madrid, 4 éramos en un renault 11.

La generación de ahora putos blandos, la de trabajos que he tenido en verano y muchos bajo el sol tirando cable en las fachadas o dentro de los pisos/oficinas sin aire acondicionado con un calor de la hostia. Estos no llegan a la edad adulta.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (10 Ago 2022)

Partiendo de la base que en los buses modernos no se bajan ventanas.pagas por un servicio con ac .estos jóvenes son mariquitas .se rompen las ventanas o la compañía trae otro que funcione .al viruelo y congreso le gusta este autobús resiliente y ecologeta para la plebe.solo fantan amego segarro .oscuros y cobrisos para amenizar el bus


----------



## J.Smith (10 Ago 2022)

Cierto es que estas generaciones no han sentido frio , calor, hambre o sed. 
Pero si sus padres han pagado , tienen que darles un servicio correcto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo de pequeño en pleno verano de Madrid a Lerida y luego de Lerida a Madrid, 4 éramos en un renault 11.
> 
> La generación de ahora putos blandos, la de trabajos que he tenido en verano y muchos bajo el sol tirando cable en las fachadas o dentro de los pisos/oficinas sin aire acondicionado con un calor de la hostia. Estos no llegan a la edad adulta.



Sabe como se soluciona eso? Meter a todas esas putas en un campo de trabajo, a latigazos y a ostias, para endurecer a esta puta generación de mierdas con forma humana.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

J.Smith dijo:


> Cierto es que estas generaciones no han sentido frio , calor, hambre o sed.
> Pero si sus padres han pagado , tienen que darles un servicio correcto.



La vida muchas veces es sufrimiento y esforzarse. Cuanto antes lo comprendan mejor. La mayoría de los que van en ese autobus van a ser INDIGENTES cuando tenga 40-50 años.


----------



## Madafaca (10 Ago 2022)

Aquellas vacaciones en las que recorrías España en un Seat 600........


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



El tupper de tortilla y el de filetes empanados con los platos incorporados eran un clasico entre clasicos.
Los buses sin aire acondicionado de los 80... que hubiesen hecho estos?


----------



## jolu (10 Ago 2022)

Las normas socio-comunistas van a asesinar a muchos ciudadanos.

El clasificar a los ricos en dos grupos ha sido un error:

Grupo 1: Los que tienen AIRE ACONDICIONADO.

Grupo 2: Los que tienen AIRE ACONDICIONADO y se pueden permitir encenderlo.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Sabe como se soluciona eso? Meter a todas esas putas en un campo de trabajo, a latigazos y a ostias, para endurecer a esta puta generación de mierdas con forma humana.



No se yo, esta generacion no tiene salavacion, muchos moririan antes de llegar a los campos de trabajo. Generacion perdida, aun que tampoco se pierde mucho.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Y como sabia la tortilla y el empanado frios cuando volvias de la playa y te parabas a meriendacenar en algun descampadao!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2022)

llevaban bozal ?   

jajaja menos mal que no


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

Rw


El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo de pequeño en pleno verano de Madrid a Lerida y luego de Lerida a Madrid, 4 éramos en un renault 11.
> 
> La generación de ahora putos blandos, la de trabajos que he tenido en verano y muchos bajo el sol tirando cable en las fachadas o dentro de los pisos/oficinas sin aire acondicionado con un calor de la hostia. Estos no llegan a la edad adulta.



Recuerdo veranos de mis primeros trabajos descargando camiones en plena ola de calor, bebiendo hasta el agua de las plantas, con el polo blanco de la sal del sudor... Se te caia el sudor a chorros y se te metia por los ojos, y luego ir montado en la caja del camion que hacia un calor de mil cojones...
Ahora esta peña de verdad... 
A mi me toco ir una vez en tren en Malaga en pleno terral, y se le fue el aire acondicionado... Pues nada, botellita de agua y abanico...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El tupper de tortilla y el de filetes empanados con los platos incorporados eran un clasico entre clasicos.
> Los *buses sin aire acondicionado de los 80*... que hubiesen hecho estos?



Buses sin aire acondicionado y la peña fumando, que todos tenían cenicero en el respaldo del asiento delantero. Se bajaba la ventanilla y listo.

CON DOS COJONES.


----------



## unaburbu (10 Ago 2022)

Zoomers llorando, jajajajaja. Me nutre. Un gen-X habría ostiado al conductor o aguantado flirteando con chortinas noventeras.


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Buses sin aire acondicionado y la peña fumando, que todos tenían cenicero en el respaldo del asiento delantero. Se bajaba la ventanilla y listo.
> 
> CON DOS COJONES.



Y los portabultos de redecilla, y sentias hasta el ultimo bache en el alma... Pero iba uno felizon pensando en el dia de playa por delante


----------



## Madafaca (10 Ago 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Las normas socio-comunistas van a asesinar a muchos ciudadanos.
> 
> El clasificar a los ricos en dos grupos ha sido un error:
> 
> ...



Hay un Grupo 3: Los fundamentalistas del AIRE ACONDICIONADO que no lo apagan nunca. Ejemplo: mi suegro (no se como le da la pensión para pagarlo).


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Ago 2022)

¿Se podían abrir las ventanillas?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ago 2022)

A ver, el principal problema es la modernidad

Vale, antes no había AA en trenes y buses, pero tenían ventanillas que se podían abrir. Hoy por el tema de la eficiencia energética son invernaderos con ruedas

Lo mismo con los edificios de oficinas, todo hierro y cristal y encima sin una puta ventana que se pueda abrir, pues total, que como no haya climatización artificial, intentar trabajar allí es un infierno en verano y en invierno


----------



## el segador (10 Ago 2022)

Según lo explica eso era una sauna o horno mufla, sin ventanillas, al menos el conductor podría ir con las puertas abiertas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Se podían abrir las ventanillas?



Ese es el problema, que vas en un horno de cristal


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Según lo explica eso era una sauna o horno mufla, sin ventanillas, al menos el conductor podría ir con las puertas abiertas.



Con las puertas abiertas? Mejor no, que lo mismo les da un golpe de frio.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



Curiosamente la conducción es uno de esos "deportes" donde se suda un montón. En fórmula uno los conductores pierden kilos en los grandes premios.


----------



## Maedhros (10 Ago 2022)

No se que gilipolleces de resiliencia decís.

A 40° si no corre nada de aire la palmas de hipertermia echando ostias, y más en un ambiente húmedo. Raro es el año que un niño pequeño no muere porque sus padres le han olvidado en el coche al sol en verano.

Tenéis las neuronas justas si compraríais un bus cerrado con un coche con las ventanillas bajadas que entra aire por un tubo y el sudor se evapora.

Son los boomer los que no aguantan más de 27° sin dar el aire acondicionado en casa...


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Ago 2022)

joder, el ambiente debía ser irrespirable....e insoportable

Es que ni una ventana abierta.....Una cosa es hacer ese vieje sin aire acondicionado y muy distinto es hacerlo tambien con las ventanas bajadas.....(subidas . Editado))


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que vas en un horno de cristal



Pero suelen tener ventilación a través de las rendijas que se pueden abrir, no sé si ese trasto las tendría abiertas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> joder, el ambiente debía ser irrespirable....e insoportable
> 
> Es que ni una ventana abierta.....Una cosa es hacer ese vieje sin aire acondicionado y muy distinto es hacerlo tambien con las ventanas bajadas.....



algunos incorporaban ventilador y se bajaba las ventanillas de atras.

Que yo recuerde estos autobuses no tenian aire acondicionado :


----------



## JoseDa (10 Ago 2022)

El nombre de la empresa hace honor a la experiencia..

Yo al conductor le habría amenazado seriamente si en 3 minutos no solucionaba el tema.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 Ago 2022)

La mayoría de comentarios aquí dan bastante pena. Gente muy tocada de la cabeza sacando pecho intergeneracional.

Ninguno de vosotros aguantaría en un autobús a *40 grados lleno de gente y sin ventanillas*. Por más historietas de los ochenta que os montais en la cabeza esa tan enferma que teneis la mayoría.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> llevaban bozal ?
> 
> jajaja menos mal que no



Sigue siendo obligatorio. Joder, pues le voy a dar la razón a las sudadas. Es cierto que los autobuses antíguos tenían ventanillas en los laterales y en el techo. Los modernos si no encienden el aire acondicionado son hornos. Nos lo tomamos a broma, pero si que había peligro dentro del autobús. Tiene razón lo que ha dicho un forero, o paraba el bus o debían romper las ventanas para que circulara el aire y les evaporara el sudor.


----------



## Polybolis (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



Menos mal, creía que nadie iba a reparar en eso.

Ahora, la parte de los ataques de ansiedad y los lloriqueos es para darles de hostias.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Rw
> 
> Recuerdo veranos de mis primeros trabajos descargando camiones en plena ola de calor, bebiendo hasta el agua de las plantas, con el polo blanco de la sal del sudor... Se te caia el sudor a chorros y se te metia por los ojos, y luego ir montado en la caja del camion que hacia un calor de mil cojones...
> Ahora esta peña de verdad...
> A mi me toco ir una vez en tren en Malaga en pleno terral, y se le fue el aire acondicionado... Pues nada, botellita de agua y abanico...



Si refrigeras bien puedes hacer la actividad, si no refrigeras bien el sudor estás jugando a la ruleta rusa. Es cierto que ahora se oyen más muertes por golpe de calor, lo que no sabemos si antes no había tantas o es que no era noticia.

A ver, lo de beber agua está bien, pero lo importante es que el sudor se evapore, eso provoca frío y es el mecanismo que el cuerpo humano tiene para bajar la temperatura. Si no puedes evaporar el sudor bien es cuando el organismo puede colapsar.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mayoría de comentarios aquí dan bastante pena. Gente muy tocada de la cabeza sacando pecho intergeneracional.
> 
> Ninguno de vosotros aguantaría en un autobús a *40 grados lleno de gente y sin ventanillas*. Por más historietas de los ochenta que os montais en la cabeza esa tan enferma que teneis la mayoría.



Tu lo que eres es un blando, es lo que va a tocar vivir de ahora en adelante y con lo flojos que sois mucho acabareis cayendo


----------



## uno_de_tantos (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



De acuerdo en todo lo que dices, pero yo no empatizo. Si alguien se queja, que lo haga sin ansias por colgar en tiktok "su hazaña". El video da vergüenza ajena, es como una representación teatral escolar, esperando ser treding topic en sus redes sociales.

Los últimos segundos, con la cría haciendo que vomita mientras la otra le recoge unas ridículas trenzas, dan para meme. Y no olvidemos que el conductor del autobús va en el mismo.

Multazo a la compañía de autobuses y bronca a los actores de esta pequeña obra maestra. Todos culpables, por un motivo u otro. Hasta los huevos de la sociedad actual, incluso cuando tienen razón la cagan.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sigue siendo obligatorio. Joder, pues le voy a dar la razón a las sudadas. Es cierto que los autobuses antíguos tenían ventanillas en los laterales y en el techo. Los modernos si no encienden el aire acondicionado son hornos. Nos lo tomamos a broma, pero si que había peligro dentro del autobús. Tiene razón lo que ha dicho un forero, o paraba el bus o debían romper las ventanas para que circulara el aire y les evaporara el sudor.



entonces rompemos lanza por la juventud Z


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



la ventanilla del conductor si que se abre, pa que pueda poner el codo estilo paco

y cuando te suda todo el cuerpo como se ve en las imagenes esas, te aseguro que hace calor de cojones


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un blando, es lo que va a tocar vivir de ahora en adelante y con lo flojos que sois mucho acabareis cayendo



Empezando por ti. Que eres el primero que finge haber vivido una situación que jamás vivió. ¿Hay algo más ridículo que eso? : )


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Ago 2022)

generacion Z, de zurullo


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mayoría de comentarios aquí dan bastante pena. Gente muy tocada de la cabeza sacando pecho intergeneracional.
> 
> Ninguno de vosotros aguantaría en un autobús a *40 grados lleno de gente y sin ventanillas*. Por más historietas de los ochenta que os montais en la cabeza esa tan enferma que teneis la mayoría.



y el conductor? tambien iba aguantando esa temperatura, concentrado conduciendo y soportando a estas pedorras histericas hijasdeputa


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, el principal problema es la modernidad
> 
> Vale, antes no había AA en trenes y buses, pero tenían ventanillas que se podían abrir. Hoy por el tema de la eficiencia energética son invernaderos con ruedas
> 
> Lo mismo con los edificios de oficinas, todo hierro y cristal y encima sin una puta ventana que se pueda abrir, pues total, que como no haya climatización artificial, intentar trabajar allí es un infierno en verano y en invierno



Los edificios acristalados son bonitos e ideales para ciudades como Londres o Berlín. En España son auténtico disparate y un atentado a la eficiencia energética.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ago 2022)

Los Pegaso BMR no llevaban AA.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

Evander Holyfield dijo:


> ¿Y las fotos de los choleles sudados? Soy el avogrado y lo necesito como prueba pericial.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo y muy buen foro.



mira que podias haberte puesto de nick Evander Camposanto, que seria loleante, y vas y te lo pones tal cual. Menudo fail, fijo que vienes desde forocoches, aun asi te llevas un nvtri, pero a partir de ahora te vas a tener que esforzar mas


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> No se que gilipolleces de resiliencia decís.
> 
> A 40° si no corre nada de aire la palmas de hipertermia echando ostias, y más en un ambiente húmedo. Raro es el año que un niño pequeño no muere porque sus padres le han olvidado en el coche al sol en verano.
> 
> ...



Hay multitud de ejemplos de desalmados que meten a inmigrantes ilegales en un camión y los transportan dentro del país, y cuando abren la puerta verlos todos muertos.









Mueren al menos 46 migrantes asfixiados en el interior de un camión en San Antonio, Texas


Las autoridades locales han detallado que otros 16 migrantes han sido trasladados a hospitales cercanos en condiciones diversas




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> y el conductor? tambien iba aguantando esa temperatura, concentrado conduciendo y soportando a estas pedorras histericas hijasdeputa



Y con camisa, pantalon largo y corbata si te descuidas.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Empezando por ti. Que eres el primero que finge haber vivido una situación que jamás vivió. ¿Hay algo más ridículo que eso? : )



Y tu que sabras, bah sois unos flojos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> "Muchxs con ataque de ansiedad". La pena es que el conductor no despeñase el autobús por un barranco no sin antes saltar él por la puerta y después decir que fue un accidente.



como slash en el video de dont cry, pero con un autobus lleno de chortinas en lugar de un coche con una unica chortina

si tuviera presupuesto para tu videoclip lo rodabamos en cero coma


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los Pegaso BMR no llevaban AA.



Pantalon corto, camiseta corta, calzado fresco y andando.


----------



## Snowball (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y todo eso con el resacon encima... paverse matao


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Normal, este gobierno criminal de HIJOS DE PUTA NOS ESTÁ LLEVANDO AL ABISMO.
Ya nisiquiera se puede poner aire acondicionado en el transporte público, y encima con bozal.
Son unos PSICÓPATAS, y por lo que veo hay un 25% de HEZPAÑOLES HIJOS DE PUTA TAN PSICÓPATAS como el q nos gobierna y le come la polla al @moromierda


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> algunos incorporaban ventilador y se bajaba las ventanillas de atras.
> 
> Que yo recuerde estos autobuses no tenian aire acondicionado :



Y lo más importante, la ventanilla superior, el aire entra por los laterales y el efecto chimenea hace que salga por la parte superior provocando una circulación que refrigera el interior del bus.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay multitud de ejemplos de desalmados que meten a inmigrantes ilegales en un camión y los transportan dentro del país, y cuando abren la puerta verlos todos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haciendo el trabajo justo


----------



## LangostaPaco (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Maricones


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Y tu que sabras, bah sois unos flojos.



Lo sé perfectamente porque tengo edad suficiente para haber viajado en un 4L con las ventanillas abiertas. Hasta los autobuses en México llevan las ventanillas abiertas.

Eres una maricona que no duraría ni medio minuto en las condiciones de ese vídeo que jamás viviste en tu puta vida, imbécil.


----------



## LangostaPaco (10 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Maricones



Se ha jugado con la salud dice la iluminada que venía de un festival a más de 40 grados en la sombra, habiéndose hinchado de todo, lo que hay que escuchar, han descubierto la resaca


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Eso es verdad los de antes se abrían las ventanillas por arriba y también el techo.



para que un bus se ventile bien hay que ir con una chortina DE PILOTO


César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151521



ha sido ver ese HUECO y acordarme de la escena de speed

THERE IS A GAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepeprisas (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Iban de resaca de muchas drogas y mucho alcohol


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



Pues yo SÍ defiendo a la Generación Z, q para eso es en la que he nacido joder, macho. La generación más estigmatizada, puesta de maricones e izquierdistas cuando TODA la cultura derechista de las redes viene de nosotros. LOS MILLENIALS SON LOS VERDADEROS ROJOS. Los ZOOMERS blancos somos las principales víctimas del NWO.


----------



## zeromus44 (10 Ago 2022)

Ánimo, chavales. A seguir apretando. Ya casi hemos vencido a Putin y al cambio climático.


----------



## corolaria (10 Ago 2022)

¿Qué parte de que hay que ir calentando la rana poco a poco no han entendido aún la chavalada?


----------



## ivancho96 (10 Ago 2022)

Que pringados, yo me volvi en coche con mi aire y poniendo un blablacar para pagarme la gasofa y hasta sacarme 20€ de profit por la demanda que habia.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Este verano está siendo de lo mas normalito, recuerdo el verano de 2003 que fue largo y caluros y que coincidió con un virus informático (Creo recordar que tenia de nombre blaster) que se colaba por en internet explorer cuando entrabas en la página de msn y de microsoft, menudo calvario para solucionar el problema y con el calor que hizo ese año.


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Caso real:
Junio, prueba de enduro en mi pueblo. Calor bastante. Todos cobijados del solanazo. Ambulancia con conductor, enfermero y medico recluidos EN LA AMBULANCIA, en marcha y con el aire acondicionado puesto TODO EL TIEMPO QUE DURO LA PRUEBA: Unas 3 horas

Para la mayoria de la gente este "gesto" pasa desapercibido, pero no para un "burbujero" que huele funcivagalismo a la milla


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Jajajaja,¿y esta es la generación eco-resiliente que aprueba lo de estar sin aire acondicionado ni calefacción para "mitigar" el bulo del calentón hueval y tonterías progres ecolojetas similares??
> 
> Máxima nutrición. Greta majareta estará orgullosa de vuestra "hazaña".



No nos culpe a nuestra GRANDIOSA generación, llena de valores heroicos y sentimentales. Si muchos zoomers no se rebelan o no le echan pelotas es PORQUE SE LAS HAN CASTRADO LOS PUTOS CONSERVADORES ESTILO STRONMAN TARRAKO CON SUS VALORCITOS DE LOS COJONES. Por una gretina mongoloide autista y cuatro escorias de colores no nos coloque a todos en el mismo saco. 
SALVE VICTORIA, GLORIA A LOS ZOOMER.


----------



## chomin (10 Ago 2022)

A ver no seáis cabrones que muchos vendrán de resaca, ahí me meten de chortino cuando me bebía hasta el agua de los floreros y palmo directamente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Ago 2022)

Greta dice que los viajes sin aire acondicionado


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Y esto señores es la generación que tiene que defender España.

En un 127 ochentero me hubiese gustado ver viajar a estos putos zoomers amariconados


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Ago 2022)

Pues el futuro son los autobuses públicos sin AA y abarrotados


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Y esto señores es la generación que tiene que defender España.
> 
> En un 127 ochentero me hubiese gustado ver viajar a estos putos zoomers amariconados



La generación Rosalía no llega a los 40


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ago 2022)

Pocos habéis ido en autobuses y ferrocatas con asientos de madera

En esto iba yo cada día al cole


----------



## Shudra (10 Ago 2022)

Te puedes morir de un golpe de calor.
Los langostos de mierda del foro que se ríen de esto seguro que sudan al subir las escaleras.
Nadie del foro se rió de los trabajadores muertos por golpe de calor hace unas semanas.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo sé perfectamente porque tengo edad suficiente para haber viajado en un 4L con las ventanillas abiertas. Hasta los autobuses en México llevan las ventanillas abiertas.
> 
> Eres una maricona que no duraría ni medio minuto en las condiciones de ese vídeo que jamás viviste en tu puta vida, imbécil.



Y para que insulta, yo no le he faltadado el respeto en ningun momento.
Usted parece una multicuenta de dabuti. eres dabuti?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Ago 2022)

Está este foro para prenderle fuego.

Buena parte de los foreros se levantan de madrugada para mear, pero presumen que habrían soportado estar en un autobús, al sol, sin ventanillas y sin aire acondicionado, y de peña hasta la bandera. 

Poquito a poco se marchará la poca gente normal que no sabe por qué sigue entrando en este frenopático de chalados amargados. 

@calopez enhorabuena por haberte cepillado un sitio que antes molaba mucho.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Pero suelen tener ventilación a través de las rendijas que se pueden abrir, no sé si ese trasto las tendría abiertas.



probablemente entre el aire mas caliente que si entrase por la ventana
los buses calientan que no veas, no se a cuantos grados estarian ahi dentro pero visto el nivel de sudoracion a muchos, y si van sin agua todas esas tias chorreando..... malo

probablemente los unicos que notaban algo de aire fresco correr son los que iban inmediatamente detras del conductor


----------



## Okjito (10 Ago 2022)

jodo chortinas de 20 sudadas...me pongo cachondo solo d epensarlo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Antes había ventanas, que por lo menos el aire corría. Ahora sí no funciona el AA del autobús estás jodido.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Ago 2022)

Estos son los que juran en el Foro, cual modernos Cid, expulsará a los moroccos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

Buena ostia con la mano abierta tiene el alfeñique con cuerpo de mequetrefe que sale abanicandose al principio del video. Esta desnutrido el hijodelagranputa, no será porque en España no haya comida precisamente.

Como bien os decía gente debil, contrahecha y mediodeforme.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Ago 2022)

viet-fucking-nam


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pocos habéis ido en autobuses y ferrocatas con asientos de madera



Yo he llegado a conocer los coches de línea que se recorrían la Alcarria.

Salen en las películas de Paco Martínez Soria.

No te digo nada y te digo todo


----------



## superloki (10 Ago 2022)

Joder, pues antes los autocares, coches, trenes y otros medios de transporte NO llevaban aire acondicionado. Se pasaba un calor de cojones, pero tampoco era tan dramático como lo ponen en el video...

*EDITO*: Por lo que estoy leyendo, el tipo de autocar no permite abrir las ventanas, por lo que no pasaba el aire. Entonces si se convierte en un cocedero. Hace años que no montó en autocar y desconocía el detalle de las ventanas.


----------



## barral (10 Ago 2022)

De resaca + bozal en bus a 40 grados. Un plan sin fiduras.


----------



## kikelon (10 Ago 2022)

Madre mía, gente sudando, terrorífico, aterrador...SUDANDO!


----------



## Wasi (10 Ago 2022)

Resacón de múltiples drogas más calor más ninis maricones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Están preparados para una guerra.



Ni para trabajar. Está claro que estar dentro de un vehículo sin aire es jodido y sudas un huevo, pero esta gente no aguanta nada.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> probablemente entre el aire mas caliente que si entrase por la ventana
> los buses calientan que no veas, no se a cuantos grados estarian ahi dentro pero visto el nivel de sudoracion a muchos, y si van sin agua todas esas tias chorreando..... malo
> 
> probablemente los unicos que notaban algo de aire fresco correr son los que iban inmediatamente detras del conductor



Yo lo de las rendijas lo vi hace años en Pegaso, eran unas trampillas que tenía en los laterales a lo largo del autobús que podía abrir el conductor mas las 2 que tenía en el techo, que esas se abrían a mano. La verdad no sé si ese bus tendría el mismo sistema, si no lo tuviera que lo dudo, sería una gran putada.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Este verano está siendo de lo mas normalito, recuerdo el verano de 2003 que fue largo y caluros y que coincidió con un virus informático (Creo recordar que tenia de nombre blaster) que se colaba por en internet explorer cuando entrabas en la página de msn y de microsoft, menudo calvario para solucionar el problema y con el calor que hizo ese año.



el 2003 fue brootal, y el blaster creo que no te entraba por el explorer, te entraba con solo encender el ordenador con el cable ethernet conectao a internet
a mi me entro nada mas que empezo a extenderse pero en seguida descubri de donde bajarme el parche y menos mal que la conexion era decente, porque no a todo el mundo le daba tiempo a bajarse el parche antes de que el pc se reiniciara. LOL. Luego ya se descubrio un truco para hacer que tuvieras mas tiempo para descargarlo antes de que petara el pc

Apagando el sistema:
Se está apagando el sistema. Guarde todo trabajo en progreso y cierre la sesión. Cualquier cambio sin guardar se perderá. El apagado fue ordenado por NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Tiempo Restante: hh:mm:ss


Mensaje: Windows debe reiniciar ahora porque Remote Procedure Call

(RPC) Service Terminó inesperadamente.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Más de uno pagaría para estar ahí y oler ese ambiente saturado de sobaco de chortina



no se olvide del aroma de los pieses, el ojaldre y el entrepan resudao


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pocos habéis ido en autobuses y ferrocatas con asientos de madera
> 
> En esto iba yo cada día al cole
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151587



USTED ERA TODO UN PROCER


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Te puedes morir de un golpe de calor.
> Los langostos de mierda del foro que se ríen de esto seguro que sudan al subir las escaleras.
> *Nadie del foro se rió de los trabajadores muertos por golpe de calor hace unas semanas.*



No lo tengo muy claro, conociendo el grado de psicopatía de los burbujistas de última hornada. Sin embargo, comparar la muerte de un trabajador expuesto al sol, con la de esas mariconas, ¡eso sí es un insulto a los trabajadores muertos por un golpe de calor!


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Ago 2022)

Son más blandos que el día de la madre. En defensa de esos despojos se puede decir que antiguamente los autobuses tenían ventanillas, ahora al ser climatizados no la tienen, solo la del conductor por lo que al sol son un horno.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Este verano está siendo de lo mas normalito, recuerdo el verano de 2003 que fue largo y caluros y que coincidió con un virus informático (Creo recordar que tenia de nombre blaster) que se colaba por en internet explorer cuando entrabas en la página de msn y de microsoft, menudo calvario para solucionar el problema y con el calor que hizo ese año.



añadase la habitación sin aire y la torre del pc soltando calor a todo trapo. suelo de parquet de madera caliente para rematar la jugada.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Ago 2022)

A mi me pasó eso en el finger embarcando en el aeropuerto de munich.

Serian 10 minutos esperando, dentro de ese tuvo de metal con el aire recalentado, a mas de 50°. Acabé con malestar y dolor de cabeza para todo el dia


----------



## Miomio (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



El principal problema y diferencia es que ahora tienen que llevar mascarilla y es insoportable.


----------



## Kicki (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.



Si, ya. Metete esas tres horas el día después de haberte hinchado a cubatas y mdma. Las he pasado putisimas mareado yo para ir de Haro a Logroño con todo bien...

También es verdad que por eso yo el último día lo dejo de "relax".


----------



## gotelez (10 Ago 2022)

Aquí mucho pollavieja criticando a los Z que no aguantan nada, que en sus tiempos de mozo iban con polar a 40 grados y tal, pero son tan seniles que son incapaces de recordar que los autocares actuales a diferencia de las latas de sardinas en las que viajaban ellos NO TIENEN NINGUNA VENTANA ABIERTA porque están pensados para ser climatizados por el AA. COn lo que si la ventilación no funciona se convierten en hornos. Las guaguas cutres en las que viajaban los pollaviejas de este foro tenían ventanas que se podían abrir porque era el único modo de ventilar.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

A PUTOS TIROS, JODER. A NAVAJA LIMPIA, A BAYONETAZOS.
CONTRA EL PUTO AUTOBUSERO DE MIERDA, Y DE PASO CONTRA LAS LANGOSTAS CUCKSERVADORAS Q NO PARAN DE TIRARNOS MIERDA. 
SIEG HEIL, PASAMOS Y PASAREMOS. LOS MUERTOS QUE CAYERON POR EL FRENTE ROJO Y LOS REACCIONARIOS, SIEMPRE MARCHARÁN EN NUESTRAS FILAS.


----------



## Kubernet0 (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Atún con tomate manda


----------



## terro6666 (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Menuda panda de maricones, seguro que cuando se inflen a pastillas en el descampado del arenal rodeados de miles de personas arrepretandose las cebolletas ahí seguro que no se quejan.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, el principal problema es la modernidad
> 
> Vale, antes no había AA en trenes y buses, pero tenían ventanillas que se podían abrir. Hoy por el tema de la eficiencia energética son invernaderos con ruedas
> 
> Lo mismo con los edificios de oficinas, todo hierro y cristal y encima sin una puta ventana que se pueda abrir, pues total, que como no haya climatización artificial, intentar trabajar allí es un infierno en verano y en invierno



Los buses tenian unas claraboyas enormes en el techo, las abrias y era como ir en un coche descapotable. Eso en los buses de hoy no existe.


----------



## CommiePig (10 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Están preparados para una guerra.



preparadEs.....

no seas feixista


----------



## wanamaker (10 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Te puedes morir de un golpe de calor.
> Los langostos de mierda del foro que se ríen de esto seguro que sudan al subir las escaleras.
> Nadie del foro se rió de los trabajadores muertos por golpe de calor hace unas semanas.



Pero si lo risible es que sean incapaces de hacer parar el autobus.
Es una situacion incomprensible. Y mira que no soy mucho de meterme con los jovenunos, porque todos lo hemos sido, pero que ante esa situacion no obliguen al conductor a parar si o si, y se limiten a hacer un video, es algo que cuando yo era joven segurisimo que no pasa.
Si tu eres de esa edad y lo ves normal, pues ya te digo que no lo es. 
Y los que decis de drogas, pues lo dudo. Eso les debe dar miedo.


----------



## Axouxere (10 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Se podían abrir las ventanillas?



En los trenes también se abrían.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (10 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que tienen ellas de tetazas lo tienen todos de tontos...

Joderrrrr... ataques de ansiedad, musha calor, madre miaaaaaa; el colaspoh total, la angustia existencial. Se le dice al chofer "bro, para que nos bajamos o te quemamos con educación el vehículo". No creo que hubiera hecho falta mas.

No se oyen los eeeeeeeh eeeeeeh tradicionales? Putos actores de crisis. Es todo un montaje...


----------



## |||||||| (10 Ago 2022)

jajaja, putos mariconazos... que se acostumbren para cuando el coche sólo lo usemos los privilegiados y la chusma tenga que ir hacinada en buses y metros... ¡Agenda 2030 a tope!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A mi me pasó eso en el finger embarcando en el aeropuerto de munich.
> 
> Serian 10 minutos esperando, dentro de ese tuvo de metal con el aire recalentado, a mas de 50°. Acabé con malestar y dolor de cabeza para todo el dia



10 minutos era el tiempo máximo que aguantaba a 105º y un 90% de humedad en una sauna finlandensa (no homo) cuando iba al gim con 20 años.

Eso si que era sudar y no lo que sale en el video de la generación mierda.


taluec


----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

Los z son pobres casi todos. No tienen coche, ni compran drogas ni nada. Son hijos tardíos de padres cincuentones, están mal hechos ya de serie y están amariconados perdidos.

Yo cuando fui al arenal, fuimos en coche, como dios manda.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (10 Ago 2022)

Mil veces mas calor he pasado yo en verano haciendo ciclismo, subir un puerto con 40º, eso si es caloooo


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Si llego a estar ahí me lío a ostias con el autobusero y la puta pasma. ESTO PASA POR EL EXCESO DE VALORES DE HIJOS DE PUTA COMO STROMGMAN TARRAKO, MAMISBALA AKA KROMETANA O EL PARTIDO PUSILÁNIME. Si no tuviesemos tantos valores y fuésemos más violentos con los putos viejos, NI BOZAL OBLIGATORIO NI AUTOBUSES A 45 GRADOS.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el 2003 fue brootal, y el blaster creo que no te entraba por el explorer, te entraba con solo encender el ordenador con el cable ethernet conectao a internet
> a mi me entro nada mas que empezo a extenderse pero en seguida descubri de donde bajarme el parche y menos mal que la conexion era decente, porque no a todo el mundo le daba tiempo a bajarse el parche antes de que el pc se reiniciara. LOL. Luego ya se descubrio un truco para hacer que tuvieras mas tiempo para descargarlo antes de que petara el pc
> 
> Apagando el sistema:
> ...



Yo recuerdo instalar Windows 2000 professional, instalar los controladores y configurar el modem para la conexión a internet (en ese año usaba un modem de 56k) Yo recuerdo que cuando abría el IE como por defecto tenia la pagina de microsoft se me colaba por ahí, también podía ser a través de las actualizaciones. Yo abortaba de manera temporal el reinicia con el comando (shutdown /a creo que era así o shutdown -a ) me daba más tiempo para solucionar el problema.


Que tiempos.


----------



## CaCO3 (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Hombre, en los autobuses antiguos no había aire, pero se podían abrir las ventanas. En los nuevos, no hay forma de abrirlas (excepto la del conductor que por eso él iba bien), así que, efectivamente, sin aire acondicionado el viaje es irresistible para cualquiera. Es más, en la segunda mitad de los 90 hice un viaje en autobús de Madrid a Granada. Era diciembre, el autobús ya era de los modernos con ventanillas cerradas y el hijo de la gran puta del conductor había puesto la calefacción a tope, porque como el sí tenía la ventanilla abierta iba de putísima madre mientras el resto se cocía de calor. Muchos nos quejamos (hasta que la bajó) y allí nadie era generación Z: todos habíamos hacido antes del año 80.

Veo que se me han adelantado:



ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Ago 2022)

BILU dijo:


> El conductor era retarded o border line? No sabe parar e informar a su empresa de lo que pasa?? Hijo de puta..... habría que matarlo



Seria dueño


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



Era autónomo.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

A TIROS JODER, A TIROS. MENOS QUEJARSE Y MÁS REVENTARLO TODO. HACE FALTA UNA PUTA GUERRA YA. OSTIAAAAAA, MUCHO NOS HAN DADO POR CULO, Y MUCHO ME HAN DADO POR CULO. Y SI TENEMOS PRIVILEGIOS PUES LOS DEFENDEMOS, JODER. NO SEAMOS COMO LOS PUTOS BOOMER, QUE LOS HIJOS DE PUTA VOTARON POR LLENAR EL PAÍS DE PANCHIMORONEGROS PORQUE ERAMOS UNOS PRIVILEGIADOS LOS BLANQUITOS, Y SE TRAGARON DESDE LOS 90 EL PUTO CUENTO DE LA SENOFOBIA.


----------



## Pabloom (10 Ago 2022)

Paras el autobús e inmediatamente llamas a tu jefe diciendo que te encuentres fatal, que no puedes seguir conduciendo. Que los lleve su puta madre en patinete ecorresilente


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Ago 2022)

¿Estaban todos vacuñados?

Porque menudo peligro.... ahi todos sin mascarilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Nadie dice que sea agradable, pero jomío, todos hemos pasado por situaciones mucho peores, a pleno sol, o muriéndonos de frío, y no nos hemos quejado tanto. Estos chavales han nacido entre algodones y creen que toda su vida va a ser así.


----------



## porromtrumpero (10 Ago 2022)

Veo que escribe muchxs, y por mí podría estar el autobús a 225° con el grill puesto, que poco me iba a parecer


----------



## Raizor (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Smoker (10 Ago 2022)

Iban de resaca


----------



## Soundblaster (10 Ago 2022)

Se parten los cristales del bus y ya esta arreglado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> añadase la habitación sin aire y la torre del pc soltando calor a todo trapo. suelo de parquet de madera caliente para rematar la jugada.



Si tenías parket es que eras rico.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Hay muchas drogas en el Arena Sound ?
> 
> Es para un amigo



Estaban todas petadas de éxtasis líquido, que las hace "sentir".
Y claro, luego se recalientan.

Lo de ir con ropa de fibra sintética y lycra ajustadísima "porquejquejj que asín voy májj cómoda" (y marco lo que tengo y lo que no, claro) no cuenta.
Lo de ir vestido acorde a la temperatura y clima es cosa de machirulos y de pollaviejas.
Las oprimimos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ago 2022)

El calor con todas las drogas que llevan encima mala combinacion


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> añadase la habitación sin aire y la torre del pc soltando calor a todo trapo. suelo de parquet de madera caliente para rematar la jugada.



Pues teniamos baldosa imitacion a madera pero en un quinto pegando el sol todo el puto dia y si aire acondicionado.

Solo con un ventiador paco de estos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Estaban todos vacuñados?
> 
> Porque menudo peligro.... ahi todos sin mascarilla.



CLARO QUE NO LA LLEVABAN. PORQUE NO SON BORREGOS DE MIERDA, Y PORQUE SE ESTABAN MURIENDO DE CALOR. Y POR VALORES Y RESPETO NO LO LINCHAN AL PUTO AUTOBUSERO, QUE SEGURO QUE LLEVABA LA VENTANILLA BAJADA. ESOS MISMOS VALORES QUE HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA COMO EL ESTRONMAN, LA KROMETANA, EL PP Y LOPS PUTOS COLEGIOS CHARILES Y LA HEZGLESIA NOS HAN IMPUESTO.
A TIROS COÑO. A TIROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS, QUE LE RAJEN EL PUTO CUELLO AL AUTOBUSERO MARICÓN HIJO DE PUTA, QUE LE GUSTA MUCHO DAR POR CULO.


----------



## kdjdw (10 Ago 2022)

Y los africanos como viajan sin a/c a 40°?


----------



## Soundblaster (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Eso es verdad los de antes se abrían las ventanillas por arriba y también el techo.



los de hoy tambien, le pegas con el martilo y al cristal y ya esta abierto.
si llama a la gc o policia, pues exolicas que habia mucha temperatura por encima del limite legal y que sentiste desfallecer.

en realidad no llamarian a nadie, porque saben lo de la temperatura.

lo triste es que los jovenes estos no tengan huevos en hacer lo que hay que hacer


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (10 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> En los trenes también se abrían.



Hasta cuando eran de vapor, que entraba humo.


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Ago 2022)

Sin ánimo de exculpar a esos críos, antes los autobuses tenían ventanillas que se abrían y claraboyas en el techo, así que como mucho la temperatura era la del exterior. En los modernos, en una caja cerrada hermética tiene que ser el horror, sobre todo si no estás acostumbrado.


----------



## bullish consensus (10 Ago 2022)

Hostiaaaa tiaaaaaa


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> los de hoy tambien, le pegas con el martilo y al cristal y ya esta abierto.
> si llama a la gc o policia, pues exolicas que habia mucha temperatura por encima del limite legal y que sentiste desfallecer.
> 
> en realidad no llamarian a nadie, porque saben lo de la temperatura.
> ...



Eso es porque a los zoomer se nos ha impuesto el respeto a la autoridad. Y hemos salido así. ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE LOS PUTOS CONSERVADORES. NUESTRA GENERACIÓN ES LA MEJOR DEL MUNDO, SOY ZOOMER Y LO DIGO CON TODO EL ORGULLO POSIBLE. SOY FASCISTA, MUERTE A LA DERECHA Y A LA IZQUIERDA, AMBAS ANTIZOOMER.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)

Los buitres huelen carnaza..............


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Estos son los que oficialmente nos iban a pagar las pensiones pero que en el dia a dia nos llaman langostos en lo foros?

Sus deshidrataciones mis nutriciones.

No los necesité nunca ni los necesitaré en el futuro. No aguantan una borrachera+calor van a defenderme de los moros…


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Ago 2022)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> Pues teniamos baldosa imitacion a madera pero en un quinto pegando el sol todo el puto dia y si aire acondicionado.
> 
> Solo con un ventiador paco de estos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151612



Que recuerdos ese tipo de ventilador cuadrao que ha posteado. Desde que nací hasta el 2003 ha sido el metodo de refrigeración por hezcelencia en verano.

En 2004 mi biega puso el aire. Recuerdo bien ese verano. Athlon 64, Warcraft 3 y SIN CITY descargada pirata y veyeada en mi doritocueva con el aire a tope mientras degostaba romilar fresquito y me hinchaba a buen polen.

Cuando abandoné el nido mas tarde y acostumbrado al aire volví al ventilador paco en mi propia casa (2009 a 2014), y buenos polvos resudones a pelo he pegado en pleno agosto sin aire con mas de una buena zorra. Moito gostosos. Mas adelante puse el aire acondicionado (desde 2014 hasta ahora).


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> A TIROS JODER, A TIROS. MENOS QUEJARSE Y MÁS REVENTARLO TODO. HACE FALTA UNA PUTA GUERRA YA. OSTIAAAAAA, MUCHO NOS HAN DADO POR CULO, Y MUCHO ME HAN DADO POR CULO. Y SI TENEMOS PRIVILEGIOS PUES LOS DEFENDEMOS, JODER. NO SEAMOS COMO LOS PUTOS BOOMER, QUE LOS HIJOS DE PUTA VOTARON POR LLENAR EL PAÍS DE PANCHIMORONEGROS PORQUE ERAMOS UNOS PRIVILEGIADOS LOS BLANQUITOS, Y SE TRAGARON DESDE LOS 90 EL PUTO CUENTO DE LA SENOFOBIA.



Por más que gritéis, hablando de tiros, guillotinas y horcas, las mariconas que os desmayáis por falta de aire acondicionado, no estáis ni pa intentar levantar ni en manada, un puño contra un conductor.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pocos habéis ido en autobuses y ferrocatas con asientos de madera
> 
> En esto iba yo cada día al cole
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151587



Viajar en estos, con las ventanas bajadas si que era genial


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>





Está claro que se ha conculcado su derecho a ir y volver de concierto
En 3, 2, 1 que se crea una fiscalia para perseguir a todos los que no creen en el derecho a ir a conciertos


----------



## auricooro (10 Ago 2022)

Ya no saben que excusa poner para enseñar las tetas jijijiji.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Por más que gritéis, hablando de tiros, guillotinas y horcas, las mariconas que os desmayáis por falta de aire acondicionado, no estáis ni pa intentar levantar ni en manada, un puño contra un conductor.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Que vuelva la mili y esta vez para todos








uno que la hizo en Italia


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Ago 2022)

Están esos cómo para hacer el curso de los GEOs


----------



## Axouxere (10 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Los buses tenian unas claraboyas enormes en el techo, las abrias y era como ir en un coche descapotable. Eso en los buses de hoy no existe.



La claraboya si la tienen. Al menos los de línea. No sé si con fines ventilatorios o de salida de emergencia.


----------



## Juanchufri (10 Ago 2022)

Entre el calor y los sudores por haber tomado polvitos y pastillitas pues raro que no haya muerto nadie, que tampoco habría pasado nada.


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Qué zoomers más patéticos, pero aún más patéticos son los langostos diciendo que ellos viajaban en un 600, comparando un coche paco con las ventanillas bajadas con ese puto horno de bus.

El problema es que ninguno de esos mocosos ha tenido cojones de romper las ventanillas y agarrar por el cuello al conductor. Vamos que si fueran camino al infierno, ninguno de esos zoomers ofrecería resistencia. Y esa es la generación del futuro


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado




Se viajaba con las ventanillas bajadas con aire de sobra no como en ese autobús que era un invernadero.


----------



## Nagare1999 (10 Ago 2022)

Esto es de locos, y todos los conans que estáis comparandoos no os estáis dando cuenta de que con las ventanillas CERRADAS ahí no hace 40 gradetes precisamente. Eso es de locos y lo de los festivales una de las mafias más descaradas de España. Por cierto, el que decidió que en los autocares nuevos no haya ventas que se puedan abrir es un lumbreras.


----------



## Soundblaster (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Eso es porque a los zoomer se nos ha impuesto el respeto a la autoridad. Y hemos salido así. ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE LOS PUTOS CONSERVADORES. NUESTRA GENERACIÓN ES LA MEJOR DEL MUNDO, SOY ZOOMER Y LO DIGO CON TODO EL ORGULLO POSIBLE. SOY FASCISTA, MUERTE A LA DERECHA Y A LA IZQUIERDA, AMBAS ANTIZOOMER.



Eso depende de cada uno como se lo quiera tragar, desde luego en España para ser rebelde solo hace falta seguir las normas al pie de la letra:

Se tiene usted que vacunar: recete la inyección con numero de funcionario y forma.
¿porque rompio el cristal? cumpliendo mi deber de socorro con el viajero del al lado al ser la temperatura superior al limite permitido.

y de repente, el acusador se convierte en acusado y se le encogen los huevos, asi con cientos de situaciones.


----------



## Nagare1999 (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué zoomers más patéticos, pero aún más patéticos son los langostos diciendo que ellos viajaban en un 600, comparando un coche paco con las ventanillas bajadas con ese puto horno de bus.
> 
> El problema es que ninguno de esos mocosos ha tenido cojones de romper las ventanillas y agarrar por el cuello al conductor. Vamos que si fueran camino al infierno, ninguno de esos zoomers ofrecería resistencia. Y esa es la generación del futuro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151647



ahí está la clave del video


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> No se que gilipolleces de resiliencia decís.
> 
> A 40° si no corre nada de aire la palmas de hipertermia echando ostias, y más en un ambiente húmedo. Raro es el año que un niño pequeño no muere porque sus padres le han olvidado en el coche al sol en verano.
> 
> ...




Y ya se puede cerrar el hilo.


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> En los trenes también se abrían.



Me refería a si en este aubotús en concreto se podían abrir las ventanillas. Es que si no, más que autobús era un horno de vapor.


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si refrigeras bien puedes hacer la actividad, si no refrigeras bien el sudor estás jugando a la ruleta rusa. Es cierto que ahora se oyen más muertes por golpe de calor, lo que no sabemos si antes no había tantas o es que no era noticia.
> 
> A ver, lo de beber agua está bien, pero lo importante es que el sudor se evapore, eso provoca frío y es el mecanismo que el cuerpo humano tiene para bajar la temperatura. Si no puedes evaporar el sudor bien es cuando el organismo puede colapsar.



Si estas al aire libre si ayuda. En ocasiones tambien es cierto que hay una humedad altisima y no evapora el sudor, lo tipico, el bochorno de climas tropicales donde anda uno siempre chorreando. En condiciones de humedad alta tienen que darse ciertas condiciones, una de ellas la falta de hidratación. Y por supuesto, que se alcancen ciertas condiciones extremas. Si te fijas, muchas veces en prensa, sobretodo hablando de gente mayor, se menciona mucho atendida por golpe de calor cuando en realidad es un síncope por bajada de tension por vasodilatacion (hipotensión ortostatica) o sincope vasovagal.
Si hace mucho calor y no te hidratas, si que tienes el combo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los Pegaso BMR no llevaban AA.





Pero entraba el aire porque tenían ventanas que parecéis subnormales los viejunos que han aparecido por este hilo.


----------



## Axouxere (10 Ago 2022)

Creo que hay que criticar las formas, no el fondo. Hoy en día un autobús tiene que tener climatización sí o sí porque es como una caja de zapatos. Ahora bien lo de ocuparse más de grabarlo para las redes sociales que de solucionarlo tú rebelándote pues como que no.
Además está generación es que ya no tiene conocimientos. Si estás sudando es mejor llevar puesta una camiseta de algodón que absorbe el sudor e incluso te forma una capa de aire más frío entre ella y la piel, que no estar directamente expuesto al sol. Y no digamos la cabeza.
No hay más que ver fotos de la legión española en el Sáhara o de la francesa en África: pantalón corto, camiseta con manga corta y la gorra con ese faldón en el cuello.


----------



## Jack Burton (10 Ago 2022)

y el conductor no pasa calor? joder, que vale pongan la queja, que pasen calor y cueste soportarlo, pero coño! ansiedad? Si no puedes aguantar el calor (ni lo intentan) di que pare, bebéis agüita fresca, que vienen del arenal de chuflarse cosicas que deshidratan jajajaj...


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (10 Ago 2022)

También hay que reconocer que los buses de ahora no tienen ventanas, nada que ver con los de antes...

Otro tema es que los anormales necesiten llamar a la policía para bajarse del autobús, que falta de sangre y cojones por dios.


----------



## Frank242 (10 Ago 2022)

Si el autobús hubiera llevado ventanillas como los muchos de aquí hemos viajado hace años, se puede llevar mejor el carlor, pero en el autobús que iban no había ventanillas, por lo que eso parecería una sauna.

El autobús es éste


----------



## Archibald (10 Ago 2022)

Pena que no se estrellara.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No nos culpe a nuestra GRANDIOSA generación, llena de valores heroicos y sentimentales. Si muchos zoomers no se rebelan o no le echan pelotas es PORQUE SE LAS HAN CASTRADO LOS PUTOS CONSERVADORES ESTILO STRONMAN TARRAKO CON SUS VALORCITOS DE LOS COJONES. Por una gretina mongoloide autista y cuatro escorias de colores no nos coloque a todos en el mismo saco.
> SALVE VICTORIA, GLORIA A LOS ZOOMER.



Es la langostada la que pide que sea obligatoria la mascarilla y la que delata a los que no se han vacunado u no llevan mascarilla

frase langosta real "en mis tiempos obedecíamos sin rechistar"


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (10 Ago 2022)

Es muy peligroso circular en autocar sin AA en plena ola de calor. Sé lo que me digo porque me pasó algo igual hace años en tren regional. No se podían abrir ventanas y no funcionaba el aire, y pasó exactamente eso.

El autocar no tiene apertura de ventanillas


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Los buses tenian unas claraboyas enormes en el techo, las abrias y era como ir en un coche descapotable. Eso en los buses de hoy no existe.



Si que la tienen, yo he abierto mas de una, y tienen varias posiciones.
Pero con los aires acondicionados nunca las abren, claro. Pero mas de una vez que tenia una fuga de gas el compresor las tenian que acabar levantando.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Ago 2022)

Esto son los que creen que en los 80 los españoles no cambiaban pañales a los viejos ni recogía naranja, que antes de la inmigración no lo hacía nadie, y que nadie se iba al pueblo sin A, Marie meua


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> uno que la hizo en Italia



Pues es un alopécico no acomplejado. Con eso ya demuestra tener más cerebro y cojones que el 90% de hombres españoles en su situación que se ponen pelos de rata en la cabeza.


----------



## Tacañete (10 Ago 2022)

No os riais tanto porque las ventanas de los autobuses no se pueden abrir, y si el carracho está a pleno sol es igual que cuando la gente se deja olvidados a los niños dentro del coche bajo sol. Aguantan lo que aguantan y luego ya sabéis, eso es un horno.


----------



## Axouxere (10 Ago 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hasta cuando eran de vapor, que entraba humo.



Sí. Entraba carbonilla que manchaba la ropa. Hace años, bastantes, creo recordar que un familiar contaba que se bajaban las ventanillas al entrar en un túnel.


----------



## kokod (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Filete empanado manda jo putas, recuerdo mis viajes en los 80 y 90, con mis padres en el R25, 1000 km Bilbao- Sevilla, Sevilla- Bilbao en pleno agosto, maleta, perro y escopeta de caza, mientras escuchábamos a Gomaespuma, cuando mi viejo decidia que ya teníamos mucho calorcete en el cuerpo, Coca Cola y tortilla para el cuerpo es un descampado donde la virgen Maria cagaba sin despeinarse.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Los dos ancianos de Ciempozuelos murieron de deshidratación y asfixia


La autopsia revela que sufrieron un golpe de calor en el interior de la furgoneta




elpais.com


----------



## chimi (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Imagino que alguien lo habrá dicho a lo largo de todo el hilo, pero por si acaso, *ANTES los autobuses y trenes tenían ventanillas abatibles que podías abrir y dejar pasar el aire.* 
AHORA por la seguridad de los Coj... eso no existe.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Ago 2022)

Juegan con la salud de la gente por ir en un autobús sin ventilación, pero ellos mismos no juegan con su propia salud por meterse todas las drogas posibles en un descampado a 40 grados...todo correcto


----------



## remosinganas (10 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Están preparados para una guerra.



siii, pero para una guerra de arcoiris y bombas de azucar y miel...


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Parecen cerdos que vayan al matadero y sean incapaces de defenderse







Pero hasta los cerdos tienen más instinto de supervivencia que esos zoomers


----------



## Topacio (10 Ago 2022)

Bua, ahí ha de oler a chotuno mojado como un pantano


----------



## SuSantidad77 (10 Ago 2022)

Supongo que la deshidratación propia de las anfetas y demás no tendrá nada que ver


----------



## Eudoxo (10 Ago 2022)

Las resacas son muy malas.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué zoomers más patéticos, pero aún más patéticos son los langostos diciendo que ellos viajaban en un 600, comparando un coche paco con las ventanillas bajadas con ese puto horno de bus.
> 
> El problema es que ninguno de esos mocosos ha tenido cojones de romper las ventanillas y agarrar por el cuello al conductor. Vamos que si fueran camino al infierno, ninguno de esos zoomers ofrecería resistencia. Y esa es la generación del futuro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151647











Los autobuses se quedan sin martillos de emergencia por los continuos robos


La concesionaria dice que se reponen al mismo ritmo que se sustraen, pero el Ayuntamiento ya la ha sancionado




www.heraldo.es






*siempre queda un martillo en la zona del conductor para romper las lunas en caso de accidente.* Este, al estar más inaccesible y más vigilado, queda indemne de la acción de los ladrones, si bien las asociaciones que dedicadas a la Seguridad Vial recuerdan que no llevar martillos de socorro en la parte trasera puede comprometer las labores de salvamento en caso de accidente. 









Condenada a pagar más de 1.600 euros por romper el cristal de un autobús de la EMT


La mujer rompió de una patada un crital de un autobús de la EMT de Palma despues de discutir acaloradamente con el conductor porque éste se negó a parar después de que a la mujer se le pasara su parada.




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Y en autobuses de bote en bote en pleno verano ya ni te cuento.


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Ago 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Y la covid que pasa con ella, acaso ya no existe?
> Ya no los encierran como en Palma por estar de fiesta?



El covid solo existe en el transporte público, si viajas en avión o si vas al médico o al hospital.

La magia del Covid.


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Seguro que más de un zoomer estuvo buscando alguna app en su móvil para que entrase el aire


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Ago 2022)

Le pasa como a los rusos en Ucrania.
Si se hubieran quedado todos en casa no hubieran sido sacrificados


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Le pasa como a los rusos en Ucrania.
> Si se hubieran quedado todos en casa no hubieran sido sacrificados



jAJAJAJAJAJAJA, siempre contra los rusos, jajajajajajajaajajaja, hasta los sacas en temas q no tienen nada q ver como este


----------



## noseyo (10 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Y en autobuses de bote en bote en pleno verano ya ni te cuento.



Antes llevan ventanas que con una rendija como éste ahora me parece que ni lo llevan


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Eres antirruso, pero por lo demás totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Autómata (10 Ago 2022)

"Llegamos a plantearnos romper la salida de emergencia y terminamos llamando a la policia, quien finalmente obligó al conductor a bajar "
Jajajajajaja


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

Atencion !!! Confloreros... un inadaptado con enseña ukro que se dedica a insultar porque aún no ha visto la realidad y no ha dado el primer paso de decir "quiero creer"


----------



## chainsaw man (10 Ago 2022)

Calla que esos son los que nos tienen que pagar las pensiones, jajajaja me parto.


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Eres antirruso, pero por lo demás totalmente de acuerdo contigo.



Ah, que es un traumao antirruso? Pues entonces le quito el zanx que le había dado


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> "Llegamos a plantearnos romper la salida de emergencia y terminamos llamando a la policia, quien finalmente obligó al conductor a bajar "
> Jajajajajaja



Eso es porque son GENTE EDUCADA. Si fuesen realmente los vándalos violentos y sin valores que gentuza como Estronman dice q son, ya le habrían rajado el cuello al conductor, habrían roto a martillazos la puerta y habrían echado el cuerpo en un campo cercano.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Ah, que es un traumao antirruso? Pues entonces le quito el zanx que le había dado



No lo se, lo sigo por la bandera ukra q lleva.


----------



## Autómata (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Eso es porque son GENTE EDUCADA. Si fuesen realmente los vándalos violentos y sin valores que gentuza como Estronman dice q son, ya le habrían rajado el cuello al conductor, habrían roto a martillazos la puerta y habrían echado el cuerpo en un campo cercano.



la bajona es muy mala


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

No parece, estimado conflorero, que tu soez lenguaje se compadezca con las glorias dos banderas que firmas como avatar.
Tu sabrás como te publicitas, flaco favor le haces a las banderas


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Antes llevan ventanas que con una rendija como éste ahora me parece que ni lo llevan



Yo creo que ahora también llevan eso. Al menos las últimas veces que he montado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Ago 2022)

Que te calles masón de mierda. Como ya no funciona la guerra de clases queréis intentarlo con la de generaciones. A ver si vuestros cuervos os acaban sacando los ojos panda de tarados.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Que te calles masón de mierda. Como ya no funciona la guerra de clases queréis intentarlo con la de generaciones. A ver si vuestros cuervos os acaban sacando los ojos panda de tarados.



La guerra de generaciones la habeis comenzado vosotros en este jilo, criticando a los zoomer cuando en ese video a 40 grados se estaban MURIENDO DE INSOLACIÓN. Eso sí, los boomers enseguida atacabais hasta hace nada a los no embozalados por un timo que supuestamente no alcanza ni el 2% de mortalidad.


----------



## SturmBrick (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.



Necesitamos una buena mili cómo el comer


----------



## ahondador (10 Ago 2022)

Yo merezco lo que tu quieras, pero tu ENSUCIAS ESAS dos BANDERAS


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> La guerra de generaciones la habeis comenzado vosotros en este jilo, criticando a los zoomer cuando en ese video a 40 grados se estaban MURIENDO DE INSOLACIÓN. Eso sí, los boomers enseguida atacabais hasta hace nada a los no embozalados por un timo que supuestamente no alcanza ni el 2% de mortalidad.



Es que a esos zoomers hay que meterles unas hostias porque están amamonaos. Cualquier boomer en su época, hubiese roto las ventanillas con la cabeza del conductor.

Pero estos zoomers no saben ni defender su propia vida, y después van diciendo lo que les enseñan en el cole: ej keeeeee ay kee defendeh a ucrania dee putin keee sa buelto locooo


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias



A mediados de los '90 íbamos de vacaciones a casi 700km de nuestra residencia. Del 93 al 96 fuimos con un corsa 1.2 55cv sin AA, en plena canícula.

Pero yo, que era un mocoso, disfrutaba a lo grande de una cinta de "Canciones de carretera", que incluía cosas tan míticas como:







BRVTAL. Y luego a la playa y a comer polos de naranja y comtessa.

Qué viejo soy, joder.


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Ago 2022)

Si hay gente que ha vomitado, serán todo lo blanditos y quejicas que queráis, pero es porque físicamente no podían aguantar ese calor os pongáis como os pongáis


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Es que a esos zoomers hay que meterles unas hostias porque están amamonaos. Cualquier boomer en su época, hubiese roto las ventanillas con la cabeza del conductor.
> 
> Pero estos zoomers no saben ni defender su propia vida, y después van diciendo lo que les enseñan en el cole: ej keeeeee ay kee defendeh a ucrania dee putin keee sa buelto locooo



Pero q dices? Si los zoomer somos los más prorrusos, las charos y langostas son los bozalistas ukronazis


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Es que a esos zoomers hay que meterles unas hostias porque están amamonaos. Cualquier boomer en su época, hubiese roto las ventanillas con la cabeza del conductor.
> 
> Pero estos zoomers no saben ni defender su propia vida, y después van diciendo lo que les enseñan en el cole: ej keeeeee ay kee defendeh a ucrania dee putin keee sa buelto locooo



Las langostas habrían pedido paguita para ver si la ventana se rompe cuando llegue






SturmBrick dijo:


> Necesitamos una buena mili cómo el comer



Quejas porque los autobuses de residencias de ancianos que van al Pilar tienen que aparcar lejos

ya están pidiendo paguitas y vacunas

Los mayores de las residencias de ancianos que tenían por costumbre visitar juntos la Basílica del Pilar durante las fiestas no podrán hacerlo este año. *Las medidas antiterroristas y las obras de la calle de Don Jaime I y las del Mercado Central han impedido que ambas vías se usen* como alternativas para el aparcamiento de los autocares que los trasladan.* Estacionar en la explanada del parque de Macanaz, donde paran como norma los autobuses de turistas, no es una opción para ellos

la generación de la mili*


----------



## Sergey Vodka (10 Ago 2022)

Motomamis a punto de palmar por culpa del aire acondicionado puesto a 37 grados, tras la orden de Putin.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Motomamis a punto de palmar por culpa del aire acondicionado puesto a 37 grados, tras la orden de Putin.



«Nuestros ingresos por golpes de calor suelen ser ancianos mayores de 80 años que, por no tener autonomía, no han tenido acceso a alimentos o agua en las últimas horas y *son muy sensibles a las altas temperaturas*», insistió el doctor.

36,1 de temperatura


----------



## jkaza (10 Ago 2022)

No hace falta ser capitán de nada. Un bommer le hubiera dicho al chófer, o paras el bus o te lo paro. La muestra para que veas quien manda la tienes en el bus, el conductor sería un boomer palillero y llevaba a todos los zoomers asándose como pollos en ese horno


----------



## Autómata (10 Ago 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si hay gente que ha vomitado, serán todo lo blanditos y quejicas que queráis, pero es porque físicamente no podían aguantar ese calor os pongáis como os pongáis



Si hubo vomitonas y combinado con calor, lo entiendo más. Me tocó ir en un bus de linea con la peste de una vomitona al lado y lo pasé bien jodido, habían vomitado en un rail que conducía el aire acondicionado en la esquina del suelo y los vapores se propagaban dándote en toda la cara. Casi poto yo tb.


----------



## Zbigniew (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> gente debil de cojones, basura humana a aniquilar.
> 
> recuerdo de pequeño viajes de madrid a cadiz en pleno verano a 38º sin aire acondicionado y en un renault paco.
> 
> NI DESMAYOS NI OSTIAS, HIJASDEPUTA HISTERICAS.



38° bufffffffff sois unos cabrones a estos chavales les pones a cojer ajos ,varear y cojer aceituna y vendimiar y te lo hacen más rápido que vosotros .Además con una mano solo mientras con la otra mano whasapean con el móvil.Superamelo, esta chavalada es genuina es la ostia.Todos estos se pagan sus vicios descargando camiones en Legazpi que lo sé yo, ya quisierais ser como la chavalada nueva.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No hace falta ser capitán de nada. Un bommer le hubiera dicho al chófer, o paras el bus o te lo paro. La muestra para que veas quien manda la tienes en el bus, el conductor sería un boomer palillero y llevaba a todos los zoomers asándose como pollos en ese horno



con lo sumisos que son la langostada le habrían dado las gracias por dejarles cocerse

100% vacunados y dando gracias


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado





Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> gente debil de cojones, basura humana a aniquilar.
> 
> recuerdo de pequeño viajes de madrid a cadiz en pleno verano a 38º sin aire acondicionado y en un renault paco.
> 
> NI DESMAYOS NI OSTIAS, HIJASDEPUTA HISTERICAS.



No te jode, en esos coches ibas con las ventanillas abiertas, cosa que no puedes hacer en un autocar


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (10 Ago 2022)

Jo tía


----------



## DOM + (10 Ago 2022)

Curioso. Ya no hay covid ni na
El virus mortal que nos iba a matar a todos a paladas ya no es trendy cool?


----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Curioso. Ya no hay covid ni na
> El virus mortal que nos iba a matar a todos a paladas ya no es trendy cool?



hombre, los enfermeros o lo que sean que les atienden bien embozalados van.


----------



## AMP (10 Ago 2022)

Ese conductor es un héroe del ahorro energético.


----------



## malibux (10 Ago 2022)

Quien ha sobrevivido en una puta tienda de campaña al sol en Burriana, puede superar ese bus sin problema. Flojos.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

La angustia de muchas personas mayores sanas en el confinamiento: soledad, miedo y una televisión plagada de malas noticias


La dificultad de acceso de las personas mayores a formas de entretenimiento alternativas a la televisión, cargada de malas noticias, afecta de manera particular a la salud mental de los ancianos, el principal grupo de riesgo




www.eldiario.es





*La angustia de muchas personas mayores sanas en el confinamiento: soledad, miedo y una televisión plagada de malas noticias*

*La dificultad de acceso de las personas mayores a formas de entretenimiento alternativas a la televisión, cargada de malas noticias, afecta de manera particular a la salud mental de los ancianos, el principal grupo de riesgo*
Ella dice que está bien, aburrida, nada más; pero sus familiares observan preocupados que cada día habla menos, se despista más y muestra más desgana en sus ya escasas tareas diarias. Carmen , de 87 años, comenta las noticias con cierta distancia, como si ese virus solo afectase a otros, como si no fuese cosa suya, pero hace una semana apareció nerviosa en el salón para pedir, a gritos, acudir al médico. “Estoy fatal, tengo mucho dolor en el pecho, nos tenemos que ir al hospital”, urgió a su hija en su segunda semana de confinamiento. Una ambulancia acudió a su domicilio, los sanitarios la sometieron a un examen médico. No había nada. Era ansiedad.

Cuando estaba en casa, además de la radio, la profesora jubilada pasaba el rato con los entresijos de la vida de Belén Esteban, el último embrollo entre los concursantes de Gran Hermano o distintos concursos televisivos. Le entretiene y logra seguir el hilo, algo que no consigue con la mayoría de películas o series. Su hija se enfadaba porque viese tanto tiempo esos “cotilleos”. Ahora piensa que falta le hacían. 

*Piden un canal específico para personas mayores*
El Colegio de Psicología de Madrid, consciente de la falta de alternativas a la televisión entre muchas personas mayores, ha solicitado la creación de un canal o espacios específicos de la programación dirigidos a los mayores. “Pedimos que las televisiones, al menos las públicas, dispongan de programación específica varias veces al día dedicado a los mayores. Testimonios, canciones de toda su vida, mensajes de cariño de niños y niñas o imágenes para el recuerdo”, sostiene el portavoz del Colegio de Psicología de Madrid.




preparados para 10 guerras nucleares


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (10 Ago 2022)

No veo donde está el drama. Metidos en una sauna gratis, eliminando toxinas, rodeado de chortinas resudadas quitándose ropa... donde hay que firmar?


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mayoría de comentarios aquí dan bastante pena. Gente muy tocada de la cabeza sacando pecho intergeneracional.
> 
> Ninguno de vosotros aguantaría en un autobús a *40 grados lleno de gente y sin ventanillas*. Por más historietas de los ochenta que os montais en la cabeza esa tan enferma que teneis la mayoría.



Vayan cerrando el hilo


----------



## Decipher (10 Ago 2022)

Estaba la televisión puesta donde estaba y 20 minutos con la mierda esta, no habrá cosas más importantes.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Para ir en tanga y enseñar las tetas fresquitas por el camping y zona de concierto del arenal sound no dicen nada eh...

Ahi no piden sombra ni, aspersores de agua aire acondicionado

Se despelotan y asi más fresquitas....

Y marichulo salido el que me mire


Jijijiji


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Depende si llevaba corbata o no


----------



## etsai (10 Ago 2022)

Tenían que haber parado el bus en medio de un secarral y sellar las puertas para que nadie salga, al estilo narco mexicano.


----------



## Soundblaster (10 Ago 2022)

¿podeis poner una lista de con que años o fecha de nacimiento uno es boomer, zoomer, langosta o la puta que lo pario?
no tengo claro en que rango me califican


----------



## Clorhídrico (10 Ago 2022)

Da para paja

(Sólo con las de +18. Un saludo a Telemáticos)


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Ago 2022)

GOSTA de teens bien sudaditas


----------



## Division250 (10 Ago 2022)

Me cago en todo, yo desbrozando a 40 grados dos horas y como si nada, y esta pandillas de maricones se mueren!!


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> La guerra de generaciones la habeis comenzado vosotros en este jilo, criticando a los zoomer cuando en ese video a 40 grados se estaban MURIENDO DE INSOLACIÓN. Eso sí, los boomers enseguida atacabais hasta hace nada a los no embozalados por un timo que supuestamente no alcanza ni el 2% de mortalidad.



Los cojones. Eso de zoomer es un palabro que habéis inventado los masones como la de langostos, generacion x y z. Y no, no es que se ataque a esa generación. Si no a la recua de tarados a los que se pone un altavoz 25x7 desde las altas instancias para que examen sus delirios y luego decís que es toda una generación.
¿Cómo van a morir de insolación dentro de un autobús? Anormal.
Espero que la mierda que preparais os acabe devorando.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

Buffffff, qué sudaditas van


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Ago 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Y la covid que pasa con ella, acaso ya no existe?
> Ya no los encierran como en Palma por estar de fiesta?



Creo que todos estos son más de la viruela del homo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Ago 2022)

Si no lo eres les haces el trabajo gratis. Mírate al espejo si quieres ver un retrasado.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

chortis que enseñan el culo sin problema a voluntad en el festival , aguantando sol y temperaturas de 40°

Pero se quejan porque en el bus no va el aire acondicionado


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)

"el suelo estaba encharcado DE SUDOR y muchxs empezaron a tener ataques de ansiedad"

Y eso que pararon en la primer área de servicio que está a 20 minutos de Burriana.


----------



## noseyo (10 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No te jode, en esos coches ibas con las ventanillas abiertas, cosa que no puedes hacer en un autocar



Los de antes si tenían , además cuántos km fueron que no es lo mismo


----------



## cuñado de bar (10 Ago 2022)

Si venían de un festival, mucho venían de beber y drogarse. Normal que se encontrasen mal.


----------



## blondrocket (10 Ago 2022)

Generación de mierda.

Esta gente no ha visto los buses que hay en Marruecos  , eso sí es morirse literalmente.
Entre el calor y el olor es peor que trabajar en un depuradora de agua fecales malolientes.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Parece una road movie americana

Fiesta y música
Tetas y tangas
Drogas
Sexo
Chortinas
Bus por la carretera
Calor del desierto de valensia,
Vomito de hamburguesas
Sudores


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Ago 2022)

Conozco bien a los de la Agostense, son unos gitanos, pero eso no quita que la juventud de hoy se mueren a la primera de cambio, son una vergüenza y lo peor, es que somos todos responsables. Luego llegan a trabajar y se mueren cuando les da un poco el sol

Los negros nos comerán por los pies, normal.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Ago 2022)

Estamos en buenas manos para contener la invasión


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## liantres (10 Ago 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> El conductor iba en el mismo bus que ellos o es de otra especie que no pasa calor?



Estaba en el Valhalla.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Habeis sido vosotros?


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Tenían que haber parado el bus en medio de un secarral y sellar las puertas para que nadie salga, al estilo narco mexicano.







Hijo pute


----------



## Diablo (10 Ago 2022)

Segun dice el Antonio el AA es responsable del calentamiento global y machista. Hay que tenerlo apagado o a 27°como mucho.


----------



## Piotr (10 Ago 2022)

putos niñatos, eston no duran ni 1 dia en Ucrania...en fin


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> No veo donde está el drama. Metidos en una sauna gratis, eliminando toxinas, rodeado de chortinas resudadas quitándose ropa... donde hay que firmar?




Solo se han quejado ellas

Ellos ninguno...

La verdad que la escenografia da para paja más de un chaval se la habrá pelado al fondo del bus viendo las chortinas medio en pelotas sudando por el canalillo


----------



## vecordis (10 Ago 2022)

De 20 a 24h
Para cruzar Mali.
Sólo la puerta de bus abierta, esa era la entrada del aire. 
Con niños, que no se quejaban. 
Que bien hemos vivido.


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> Creo que hay que criticar las formas, no el fondo. Hoy en día un autobús tiene que tener climatización sí o sí porque es como una caja de zapatos. Ahora bien lo de ocuparse más de grabarlo para las redes sociales que de solucionarlo tú rebelándote pues como que no.



Eso es por culpa de los videojuegos. En ellos nunca te puedes evitar las reglas, así que no entienden que en el mundo real sea posible salirse del guión.


----------



## Escachador (10 Ago 2022)

No me apetece leerme todo el hilo.

¿El autobus tenia ventanillas? Es por saber si se quejan con razon o son una banda de maricas.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> No me apetece leerme todo el hilo.
> 
> ¿El autobus tenia ventanillas? Es por saber si se quejan con razon o son una banda de maricas.



Si pero no pueden abrirse


----------



## hijodeputin (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Viajar en un bus todos resudaos como que muy normal no es. Por allí por alicante andan por los 35 grados. A mi me subes a un bus sin aire y con la peña empezando a sudar a mares y o pones el aire a la de ya o me llamas a otro bus que tenga aire, tonterias las justas.

PD, por cierto, leyendo los comentarios del hilo cada día veo que hay más enfermos en este foro, una pena


----------



## Remero premium (10 Ago 2022)

Jajaj... A descargar camiones les ponía, tanto a ellos, como ellas


----------



## ApartapeloS (10 Ago 2022)

Que pena que no hayan conocido un verano en el cerro muriano, así están, al primer apretón, zurraspa


----------



## Guillotin (10 Ago 2022)

Hay que prender fuego a ese autobús con todos los viajeros y el conductor dentro, y arrojar a las llamas al dueño de la empresa.
Cruzado en la carretera para que todos lo puedan ver.
La población debe endurecerse antes de la llegada Octubre


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ago 2022)

PUTAS Y MARICONES

Ahora a joderos y a ver en directo como la civilizacion se suicida. No os mereceis otra cosa


----------



## Mol34 (10 Ago 2022)

Multarán a la empresa por no llevar la temperatura regulada a 27 grados. El conductor es un héroe, estaba colaborando para evitar el cambio climático.


----------



## GT3RSR (10 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo de una vez en pleno verano cordobés a las tres de la tarde, que volvían mi padre y mi madre de operarse de unas verrugas que tenía aquél en el cuello, en un Seat Ritmo sin aire acondicionado y tapicería de terciopelo, nunca se me olvidará. Del caloraco y el esfuerzo de conducir aquellos coches, a padre se le abrieron las heridas y empezó a sangrar como un cochino en una matanza. Fué épico aquello.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> _Viajar en un bus todos resudaos como que muy normal no es. Por allí por alicante andan por los 35 grados. _A mi me subes a un bus sin aire y con la peña empezando a sudar a mares y o pones el aire a la de ya o me llamas a otro bus que tenga aire, tonterias las justas.
> 
> PD, por cierto, leyendo los comentarios del hilo cada día veo que hay más enfermos en este foro, una pena



35° en sombra y al exterior amigo..

Pero en el interior de un vehiculo que no llevel aire acondicionado puede pasar de los 43/44° sin problema , o más si añadiimos la energia calorifica que desprenden las personas o el efecto lupa del sol...


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Me acuerdo de una vez en pleno verano cordobés a las tres de la tarde, que volvían mi padre y mi madre de operarse de unas verrugas que tenía aquél en el cuello, en un Seat Ritmo sin aire acondicionado y tapicería de terciopelo, nunca se me olvidará. Del caloraco y el esfuerzo de conducir aquellos coches, a padre se le abrieron las heridas y empezó a sangrar como un cochino en una matanza. Fué épico aquello.




Y eso que en el seat ritmo podias bajar las ventanillas....y te diera aire


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

En un invernadero a coger sandías los metía yo a tos. A ver a quién votaban luego.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Ago 2022)

Para empastillarse y darse por el culo no se quejan...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



Pues que las rompan con el martillo de emergencia si el autobusero no es capaz de dar una solución. HAy escotillas en el techo del bus también.


----------



## Kabraloka (10 Ago 2022)

no tenemos nada que hacer cuando los moros ataquen


----------



## Karlb (10 Ago 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues que las rompan con el martillo de emergencia si el autobusero no es capaz de dar una solución. HAy escotillas en el techo del bus también.



Esos no saben lo que es un martillo de emergencia y mucho menos una escotilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> no tenemos nada que hacer cuando los moros ataquen



Los moros no van a atacar. Basta con entrar a millones cada año, follarse a nuestras mujeres, tener hijos con las suyas y las nuestras,..., en 20 años España es suya.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> putos niñatos, eston no duran ni 1 dia en Ucrania...en fin



las langostas no aguantan ni 10 minutos en una residencia con aire acondicionado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si pero no pueden abrirse



Si tiene ventanillas seguro que se pueden abrir de alguna manera.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues que las rompan con el martillo de emergencia si el autobusero no es capaz de dar una solución. HAy escotillas en el techo del bus también.



Lo peor es que los martillos los roban


----------



## |||||||| (10 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> no tenemos nada que hacer cuando los moros ataquen




Qué dices, yo me uno a los moros para masacrar gentuza.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.



Y tú más hijo puta que el conductor 


ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



obviamente!! 

aquí está lleno de chalados que dirían “me nutre” hasta viendo su madre morir


----------



## elepwr (10 Ago 2022)

siendo sincero despues de todo lo que supone un festival de varios días, de beber, de fumar, de esnifar, de comer, de no dormir...

meterse en un bus unas cuantas horas a 40º no lo aguanta ni la generación 0 ni un legionario


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

Milenials mariquitas. Los más acérrimos votantes de Antonio. 

Suelo encharcado de sudor ojo ojo.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si tiene ventanillas seguro que se pueden abrir de alguna manera.



Rompiéndolas es posible


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Milenials mariquitas. Los más acérrimos votantes de Antonio.
> 
> Suelo encharcado de sudor ojo ojo.



recordemos que los langostas están muriendo porque la tele dice que todo va mal y hay mucha guerra , en su casa con su calefacción

mételos en un bus así................

los langostas votan pp y psoe porque sus padres lo hacían


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> recordemos que los langostas están muriendo porque la tele dice que todo va mal y hay mucha guerra , en su casa con su calefacción
> 
> mételos en un bus así................



Si si recuerdo la noticia esa de milenials con ansiedad por el cambio climático. Generación de payasos vagos subnormales. Para mí está más asociado a la generación milenial pelo moromierda y chonacas con cara de oler mierda.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si si recuerdo la noticia esa de milenials con ansiedad por el cambio climático. Generación de payasos vagos subnormales. Para mí está más asociado a la generación milenial pelo moromierda y chonacas con cara de oler mierda.



*La angustia de muchas personas mayores sanas en el confinamiento: soledad, miedo y una televisión plagada de malas noticias*

*La dificultad de acceso de las personas mayores a formas de entretenimiento alternativas a la televisión, cargada de malas noticias, afecta de manera particular a la salud mental de los ancianos, el principal grupo de riesgo*
Ella dice que está bien, aburrida, nada más; pero sus familiares observan preocupados que cada día habla menos, se despista más y muestra más desgana en sus ya escasas tareas diarias. Carmen , de 87 años, comenta las noticias con cierta distancia, como si ese virus solo afectase a otros, como si no fuese cosa suya, pero hace una semana apareció nerviosa en el salón para pedir, a gritos, acudir al médico. “Estoy fatal, tengo mucho dolor en el pecho, nos tenemos que ir al hospital”, urgió a su hija en su segunda semana de confinamiento. Una ambulancia acudió a su domicilio, los sanitarios la sometieron a un examen médico. No había nada. Era ansiedad.

Cuando estaba en casa, además de la radio, la profesora jubilada pasaba el rato con los entresijos de la vida de Belén Esteban, el último embrollo entre los concursantes de Gran Hermano o distintos concursos televisivos. Le entretiene y logra seguir el hilo, algo que no consigue con la mayoría de películas o series. Su hija se enfadaba porque viese tanto tiempo esos “cotilleos”. Ahora piensa que falta le hacían.

*Piden un canal específico para personas mayores*
El Colegio de Psicología de Madrid, consciente de la falta de alternativas a la televisión entre muchas personas mayores, ha solicitado la creación de un canal o espacios específicos de la programación dirigidos a los mayores. “Pedimos que las televisiones, al menos las públicas, dispongan de programación específica varias veces al día dedicado a los mayores. Testimonios, canciones de toda su vida, mensajes de cariño de niños y niñas o imágenes para el recuerdo”, sostiene el portavoz del Colegio de Psicología de Madrid. 



* HelpAge promueve que los programas de prevención de desastres y de cambio climático tengan en cuenta la participación y las necesidades específicas de las personas mayores.*


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)

Espera, que ya se ha metido el Facuo en el asunto...  









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *La angustia de muchas personas mayores sanas en el confinamiento: soledad, miedo y una televisión plagada de malas noticias*
> 
> *La dificultad de acceso de las personas mayores a formas de entretenimiento alternativas a la televisión, cargada de malas noticias, afecta de manera particular a la salud mental de los ancianos, el principal grupo de riesgo*
> Ella dice que está bien, aburrida, nada más; pero sus familiares observan preocupados que cada día habla menos, se despista más y muestra más desgana en sus ya escasas tareas diarias. Carmen , de 87 años, comenta las noticias con cierta distancia, como si ese virus solo afectase a otros, como si no fuese cosa suya, pero hace una semana apareció nerviosa en el salón para pedir, a gritos, acudir al médico. “Estoy fatal, tengo mucho dolor en el pecho, nos tenemos que ir al hospital”, urgió a su hija en su segunda semana de confinamiento. Una ambulancia acudió a su domicilio, los sanitarios la sometieron a un examen médico. No había nada. Era ansiedad.
> ...



Si si a los ancianos les tienen totalmente acojonados las peperras y los suciatas a través de los massmierda. Y los guarremitas como buenos geronticidas disfrutando de que caigan en masa. A los jóvenes les manipulan por sus votos a los ancianos para quitarlos de enmedio y no gastar un puto duro en ellos. Las herencias son jugosas también, entre las hipotecas inversas y el estado metiendo la mano a través de impuestos a las herencias hay ahí un negocio de usureros de la ostia.

Toda acción de estos hijos de puta tiene una acción determinada y meter miedo y crear falsas ansiedades es parte del plan.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Espera, que ya se ha metido el Facuo en el asunto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan paguita?


----------



## Guillotin (10 Ago 2022)

¡Todos deben ser reeducados en los arrozales camboyanos!.
Necesitamos un pueblo fuerte antes de Octubre.


----------



## Terminus (10 Ago 2022)

JAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJ

JAJJAJAJAJJAJ
JAJAJJAJ


JAJAJJ



JAJ





















JA


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Acaban de salir 3 chortinas del Bus en cuatro todo es mentira, dicen que el autobusero no queria parar, que finalmente paró porque empezaron a chillar y dar golpes cuando vieron un policia y este hizo que parara, que sinó ni para el hijo puta

De todas formas el responsable será el festival y la empresa del busero no??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Qué dices, yo me uno a los moros para masacrar gentuza.



Tú y muchos. Con lo que nos están haciendo a los hombres en este país, la mitad de hombres o se unen a los moros o se desentienden totalmente. ¿A quien vas a defender? ¿A nuestras mujeres?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Me han recordado a estos:


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si si a los ancianos les tienen totalmente acojonados las peperras y los suciatas a través de los massmierda. Y los guarremitas como buenos geronticidas disfrutando de que caigan en masa. A los jóvenes les manipulan por sus votos a los ancianos para quitarlos de enmedio y no gastar un puto duro en ellos. Las herencias son jugosas también, entre las hipotecas inversas y el estado metiendo la mano a través de impuestos a las herencias hay ahí un negocio de usureros de la ostia.
> 
> Toda acción de estos hijos de puta tiene una acción determinada y meter miedo y crear falsas ansiedades es parte del plan.



los ancianos están preparados para 10 guerras nucleares (al menos las vacunas las tienen)

les da ansiedad tener que ir andando porque el autobús no para donde antes por las precauciones contra atentados


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El de la "resaca emocional" dice que el año que viene vuelve.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ago 2022)

Aguantan durmiendo en un secartal durante días, metiéndose toda la mierda en drogas para el cuerpo, borrachos y puestos, sin ducharse y revolcados cuales puercos por ir a ver conciertos, y van y se marean en un bus.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ago 2022)

y a la que pare el autobus, un pescozon por persona para el autobusero por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## mondeja (10 Ago 2022)

El calor les recuerda a las brasas infernales a las que están atados por la eternidad.


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

En el pecado llevan la penitencia.


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Ago 2022)

Me estoy imaginando la situación con un autobús de gordos foreros sudorosos y vaya lol


----------



## wanamaker (10 Ago 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Eso es por culpa de los videojuegos. En ellos nunca te puedes evitar las reglas, así que no entienden que en el mundo real sea posible salirse del guión.



Como si los videojuegos los hubiesen inventado hace 10 años....

Empiezo a pensar que hay algo raro en el asunto, no creible. Me cuesta mucho creer que sean tan sumamente idiotas para no conseguir que el conductor parase si realmente querian que parara.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Ago 2022)

Venían ya sin agua... Imaginate


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Ago 2022)

Ese terciopelo ha vivido muchas despedidas de soltero


----------



## quaIicion (10 Ago 2022)

pves yo le daba


----------



## L'omertá (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



La felicidad. Y que tu padre se creyese Ayrton y acabases gomitando toda la bilis en la cabeza de tu hermano. La felicidad.


----------



## NIKK (10 Ago 2022)

Panda de mariconas, es la juventud de hoy en día.


----------



## Estranged (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de ir hasta arriba seguro que no influyo.Por otra parte ,el conductor con tanto chochamen iría oliendo el mar Mediterráneo y estaría a topeeeee.¿Para que se inventaron los abanicos?Bah,venga que sí, un poquito de aire,tía.


----------



## Iron John (10 Ago 2022)

Se viene una guerra y no valen ni para pelar papas


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Y la ventanilla bajada


----------



## MarioBroh (10 Ago 2022)

quaIicion dijo:


> pves yo le daba



Puto asco. Ese piercing es señal de retraso neurologico


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Se viene una guerra y no valen ni para pelar papas



los langostas que tienen estrés por que la tele dice cosas malas están para hablar...................


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151854
> 
> 
> ¡Todos deben ser reeducados en los arrozales camboyanos!.
> *Necesitamos un pueblo fuerte antes de Octubre*.



Antes de Octubre, ni las tropas ucranianas que están siendo entrenadas en territorio british estarían lo suficientemente formadas. Imagínese está generación de maricas, incluido el que se ve abanicándose como si fuera una locaza de Loco Mía.


----------



## quaIicion (10 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Puto asco. Ese piercing es señal de retraso neurologico



Ya... pero si miras a las zoomers, la mayoría llevan o piercings o tattoos de mal gusto, que es peor. Esta macaco-modita se está imponiendo, ya no es tanto una clara señal de retraso, ha penetrado en nuestra sociedad y los raros somos los que con <25 no vamos tatuados /agujereados


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Antes de Octubre, ni las tropas ucranianas que están siendo entrenadas en territorio british estarían lo suficientemente formadas. Imagínese está generación de maricas, incluido el que se ve abanicándose como si fuera una locaza de Loco Mía.



generación langosta


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.



Sobre todo si ya venían deshidratados de inflarse a alcohol y pastis


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No hay más vídeos?
> Por ampliar la noticia no por morbo eh



Chortinas sudorosas teen mandan


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Amen


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Ago 2022)

Lo que pasó

Normalmente si hace calor el autobusero arranca media hora antes el bus para tenerlo fresco.No lo hizo.ordenes de ahorrar gasofa o simplemente se echó la siesta en otra parte. Los niñes llegaron deshidratados del etílico y las pastis y se agobiaron de esperar que el aire empezase a refrigerar todo.40 minutos esperando era mucho para gente tan tierna.histeria colectiva y tal ...
Fin


----------



## oldesnake (10 Ago 2022)

es por el bien común, el aire acondicionado gasta energía y hay que vencer a putin, es mejor no ponerlo.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Sobre todo si ya venían deshidratados de inflarse a alcohol y pastis




Alcohol no lo se pero si buscas en el canal arenalsound de telegram parece que pastis si rulan por el festival,


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Lo veo y subo a:

Cruzar en Julio a bordo de un Renault 4 una familia de 5 miembros la sierra Teruel/Cuenca rumbo a Alicante todavía escuchando el eco del mundial del naranjito.

Recuerdo el maravilloso olor de los bocadillos de chorizo en las paradas técnicas en esas circunstancias.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a:
> 
> Cruzar en Julio a bordo de un Renault 4 una familia de 5 miembros la sierra Teruel/Cuenca rumbo a Alicante todavía escuchando el eco del mundial del naranjito.
> 
> Recuerdo el maravilloso olor de los bocadillos de chorizo en las paradas técnicas en esas circunstancias.




Pero al r4. podias bajarle la ventanilla no?


----------



## Soy forero (10 Ago 2022)

Y a estos decíais que iban a enviar a ucrania


----------



## Estranged (10 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero al r4. podias bajarle la ventanilla no?



Nosotros éramos 9 (padre,madre y 7 hijos + san bernardo que ese sí se mareaba) en una r18. Yo que era el pequeño,siempre viajaba en el regazo de mi madre y si me hacían poner un jersey que me hizo mi abuela eso era un puto suplicio.No hay cojones a superar eso.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (10 Ago 2022)

Los que criticáis a los chavales, ¿también dejaríais a vuestro bebé o al chucho dentro del coche con las ventanillas subidas y a 40°?


----------



## Perchas (10 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> gente debil de cojones, basura humana a aniquilar.
> 
> recuerdo de pequeño viajes de madrid a cadiz en pleno verano a 38º sin aire acondicionado y en un renault paco.
> 
> NI DESMAYOS NI OSTIAS, HIJASDEPUTA HISTERICAS.



Nosotros con el R12 haciamos parada en Despeñaperros, con la tartera llena de filetes empanados, con carretera de dos sentidos, era peligroso de cojones y hacer caravana detras de los lentos camiones, que tiempos joder, eso y la mili me hizo fuerte de cojones.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya generación de mierdas...


----------



## MarloStanfield (10 Ago 2022)

pues estos son los que votan con alegría a los que nos dicen que el aire a menos de 27, no.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Nosotros con el R12 haciamos parada en Despeñaperros, con la tartera llena de filetes empanados, con carretera de dos sentidos, era peligroso de cojones y hacer caravana detras de los lentos camiones, que tiempos joder, eso y la mili me hizo fuerte de cojones.



ancianos que se desmayan porque la tele dice que hay covid..........

esa es la generación fuerte


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Nosotros éramos 9 (padre,madre y 7 hijos + san bernardo que ese sí se mareaba) en una r18. Yo que era el pequeño,siempre viajaba en el regazo de mi madre y si me hacían poner un jersey que me hizo mi abuela eso era un puto suplicio.No hay cojones a superar eso.






Perchas dijo:


> Nosotros con el R12 haciamos parada en Despeñaperros, con la tartera llena de filetes empanados, con carretera de dos sentidos, era peligroso de cojones y hacer caravana detras de los lentos camiones, que tiempos joder, eso y la mili me hizo fuerte de cojones.



Pero se bajaban las ventanllas y se paraba cuando se necesitaba o no?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> ancianos que se desmayan porque la tele dice que hay covid..........
> 
> esa es la generación fuerte



Yo los llamaría más bien generación psicópata.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Si HITLER hubiese ganado la guerra a ese autobusero ya lo habrían fusilado por hijo de puta, o ni siquiera estaría en Eruopa (seguro q era panchito, llo habrían tirado o fusilado antes)


----------



## wysiwyg (10 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



Ni hace tanto. Allá por el 2004 me mudé yo a Málaga desde el norte con un coche sin aire. Estuve 3 años conduciendo a 40 grados por ciudad solo con las ventanillas bajadas.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Ni hace tanto. Allá por el 2004 me mudé yo a Málaga desde el norte con un coche sin aire. Estuve 3 años conduciendo a 40 grados por ciudad solo con las ventanillas bajadas.



Ante tanta gente mayor ridiculizando y atacando a los zoomers, al final mis posiciones están terminando por retroceder.


----------



## Risitas (10 Ago 2022)

Sanchez va a dar un premio al del autobus con lo del ahorro energetico..


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Sanchez va a dar un premio al del autobus con lo del ahorro energetico..



Pues no te extrañe que el conductor fuera un socialista HIJO DE PUTA con la ventanilla bajada, q el aire SÍ FUESE y q todo era un intento (exitoso) de joder a los zoomer q iban ahí y de paso a ver si podía matar a alguno.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## remosinganas (10 Ago 2022)

SturmBrick dijo:


> Necesitamos una buena mili cómo el comer



no llegarian ni a la jura de bandera sin el movil y el tik tok...


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## remosinganas (10 Ago 2022)

si tuvieramos que depender de los niñatos para defender la patria, nos invadiria hasta andorra...


----------



## Adelaido (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



HIJO DE PUTA, despojo humano, escoria INSENSIBLE. MARICÓN DE MIERDA. A VER SI TE PEGAN DOS TIROS LOS DE LA CRUZ GAMADA O LOS DE LA MEDIA LUNA.


----------



## Digamelon (10 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No voy a defender a la generacion Z. Pero coño... es que los autobuses de ahora no tienen ventanillas. No es como ir en el 600 con la calefaccion puesta para que no se calentara con la ventanilla bajada. Un autobus de hoy en dia es un autentico invernadero. Yo empatizo



Iba a decir lo mismo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (10 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## silent lurker (10 Ago 2022)

Ir de Zaragoza a Benasque en los 80s, en autobus, era una odisea.
Sin aire acondicionado y con las curvas que tenía la carretera, mínimo dos o tres vomitaban, los que no tenían bolsa lo hacían por su ventanilla minuscula y acababa el vómito restregado por fuera de los cristales del autobus, lo que daba lugar a otros vómitos en cadena.
Ahora mismo repetiría el viaje si me cambían la edad por la de entonces.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (10 Ago 2022)

vaya panda de maricones.

y otros entrenando a 38 grados en plena ola de calor como un servidor corriendo, sudando como una bestia y dándole a la pesa

sin dolor, sin queja, sin piedad


----------



## skan (10 Ago 2022)

Antes viajabamos todos así en verano, sin aire acondicionado, y la gente no se quejaba.


----------



## skan (10 Ago 2022)

Si de verdad tenían calor... ¿por qué las tías no han enseñado las tetas?


----------



## Ciruelo94 (10 Ago 2022)

Estan estos para ir en una C15 en pleno agosto.


----------



## skan (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> ancianos que se desmayan porque la tele dice que hay covid..........
> 
> esa es la generación fuerte



Cuando tú tengas 80 años veremos lo que aguantas, aunque dudo que llegues a esa edad.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Los que criticáis a los chavales, ¿también dejaríais a vuestro bebé o al chucho dentro del coche con las ventanillas subidas y a 40°?



Estariamos asumiendo que no tienen raciocinio....


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2022)

Menuda panda mariconas...


----------



## remosinganas (10 Ago 2022)

esos no saben lo que es ir 5 personas en un seat 127 a 48 º con terral, por muchas ventanillas que llevara el 27


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Ago 2022)

Olor a coño en lata y culo con pozo hondo.
Si no tenéis cojones a soportar un percance cantando la del señor conductor ponga el aire ponga el aire !!!!
Que os den x culo,cagaos que sois unos cagaos!!


----------



## tejoncio (10 Ago 2022)

madre mia que panda de mariconas


----------



## parserito (10 Ago 2022)

Mucho hablar pero es normal. Imaginate venir de fiesta cocidísimo y meterte a 40 putos grados en un autobus sin aire, a ventanilla subida y con otros 20 cocidos emanando calor y oliendo a mierda y alcohol.


----------



## Eremita (10 Ago 2022)

Pues ya veréis como comience el racionamiento energético de verdad. Nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Perchas (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> ancianos que se desmayan porque la tele dice que hay covid..........
> 
> esa es la generación fuerte



Te puedo asegurar que no me rindes a ingenio, trabajo, perseverancia y sacrificio pese a mi edad, no grafenado, consumidor del Oxigeno Molecular Metabolico, etc.etc, Trabajaba a los 12 años despues de venr del cole ¡¡que atrevida es la ignorancia!!, . Aqui tienes a un anciano que tiene muy mala leche y si te pillara pese a la edad te daria la primera hostia y patada en los cojones que te mereces por irrespetuoso.

Que sepas que el que escribe y su doña se pasaron por el forro el secuestro que probablemente tu aceptaste sin rechistar y nos fuimos a Castilla Leon y Portugal cuando estaba prohibido moverte de tu casa, asi que de que cojones hablas.


----------



## mikiflush (10 Ago 2022)

No he visto los twits ni el vídeo ( no carga). Pero si el conductor no fuese lo que creo que es, habría parado el bus, avisado a la empresa y parado a esperar que llegase otro bus. Bajo la excusa del calor y las quejas de los usuarios.

Pero como se la suda todo... Y lo sé porque en Renfe Cercanías pasa exactamente lo mismo. Una lipotimia le dio a una chica en Atocha y tuvimos que tirar la palanca de alarma para que parase y la bajaran. Al arrancar, el hdlgp puso el aire acondicionado. Era el mes de julio y el calor insufrible.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que no me rindes a ingenio, trabajo, perseverancia y sacrificio pese a mi edad, no grafenado, consumidor del Oxigeno Molecular Metabolico, etc.etc, Trabajaba a los 12 años despues de venr del cole ¡¡que atrevida es la ignorancia!!, sabes que fui noticia mundial por realizar un hito tecnologico, Discovery, TV´s de USA, Alemania, Australia, Japon, España, el telediario de TVE me dedico 8 minutos, etc. Aqui tienes a un anciano que tiene muy mala leche y si te pillara pese a la edad te daria la primera hostia y patada en los cojones que te mereces por irrespetuoso.
> 
> Que sepas que el que escribe y su doña se pasaron por el forro el secuestro que probablemente tu aceptaste sin rechistar y nos fuimos a Castilla Leon y Portugal cuando estaba prohibido moverte de tu casa, asi que de que cojones hablas.




Sueños aparte

La tercera edad era la que llamaba a la policía si un joven salía de casa porque ponía en peligro a la sociedad

100% ancianos confinados

No hubo ningún anciano multado por saltarse el confinamiento

Jóvenes solo tienes que ver las noticias

Al menos no has dicho lo de

"Yo corrí delante de los grises "


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Los conductores de autobuses son una de las mayores escorias que hay,y amargados de la vida.


mikiflush dijo:


> No he visto los twits ni el vídeo ( no carga). Pero si el conductor no fuese lo que creo que es, habría parado el bus, avisado a la empresa y parado a esperar que llegase otro bus. Bajo la excusa del calor y las quejas de los usuarios.
> 
> Pero como se la suda todo... Y lo sé porque en Renfe Cercanías pasa exactamente lo mismo. Una lipotimia le dio a una chica en Atocha y tuvimos que tirar la palanca de alarma para que parase y la bajaran. Al arrancar, el hdlgp puso el aire acondicionado. Era el mes de julio y el calor insufrible.


----------



## uberales (10 Ago 2022)

Que vinieran al r11 de mi padre en dirección Galicia en la tórrida Castilla de julio de los 90. Se les quitaba la chorrada...


----------



## Donnie (10 Ago 2022)

Yo he viajado en la India con autobuses y trenes a 45º con un calor sofocante, sin aa pero con cutre ventiladores en el techo y las ventanillas abiertas.

El problema si no hay circulación del aire es que la humedad llega al 100%, sudas pero no se evapora.

Lo raro es que no le haya dado un chungo a algún chaval de esos, puestos hasta arriba de kakunas y de M, cansados y posiblemente deshidratados.

Si llego a estar yo ahí el conductor para sí o sí y rápido además. Lo que pasa es que estas nuevas generaciones solo saben grabar, posturear y quejarse. No saben solucionar problemas. No tienen recursos para gestionar adversidades.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Son más blandos que la cagada de una paloma.



Vamos empeorando cada generacion
 

Años 40


----------



## Perchas (10 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Sueños aparte
> 
> La tercera edad era la que llamaba a la policía si un joven salía de casa porque ponía en peligro a la sociedad
> 
> ...



Veo que ni siquiera has leido mis anteriores intervenciones de otros hilos,

No solo me fui a Portugal cuando estaba prohibido salir de casa sino que tabien cuando prohibieron entrar dos personas de una familia juntas al supermercado, las dos veces, en la primera vez no me encontre ni al tato en la carretera y en la frontera no habia ni guardias de ambos paises, iba con todas las consecuencias a reclamar mi derecho natural a mi libertad, y que le diran por culo a cualquiera que intentara cercenarmela esgrimiendo leyes aue me paso por el forro de los cojones.

En la segunda un par de jovenes guardias civiles nos pidieron el dni a mi esposa y ami y los retrataron , pero kes dije, hagan lo que quieran pero jamas nada ni nadie me va a separar de mi esposa, ante el escandalo pusimos nuestras muñecas en deman que nos esposaran, se acojonaron al ver a dos ancianos con mas relaños que ellos, aun estoy esperando notificacion alguna.

Asi que ya ves, al menos hay aqui un anciano con mas cojones que tu y no estoy solo te lo aseguro.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Veo que ni siquiera has leido mis anteriores intervenciones de otros hilos,
> 
> No solo me fui a Portugal cuando estaba prohibido salir de casa sino que tabien cuando prohibieron entrar dos personas de una familia juntas al supermercado, las dos veces, en la primera vez no me encontre ni al tato en la carretera y en la frontera no habia ni guardias de ambos paises, iba con todas las consecuencias a reclamar mi derecho natural a mi libertad, y que le diran por culo a cualquiera que intentara cercenarmela esgrimiendo leyes aue me paso por el forro de los cojones.
> 
> ...





La policía no puede vigilar a todos ahí estaba la tercera edad para ser policía de balcón 

Si te multan pues pagas y sales al día siguiente 

Eso es lo que hice yo

Lo que me sorprende es que la tercera edad tenga la piel tan fina que sólo ellos se ven dignos de poder insultar a los que ellos mismos educaron 

Yo nací en los 90 así que poco tengo de esa generación 

A la tercera edad es la que la temperatura más le afecta 

Me llama la atención que hablen de gente blanda cuando ellos mismos son los que más golpes de calor tienen 

Y solo puse el ejemplo de esa tercera edad que pide un canal para ellos porque hay noticias para meter miedo y les da ansiedad


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

A la tercera edad hay que recordarle que según todos los telediarios los jóvenes éramos los culpable de todas las olas de covid 









La población culpa más a los jóvenes de la quinta ola de coronavirus


Tres cuartos de los españoles apoyan la vuelta de las mascarillas. Una amplia mayoría apoyaría restricciones al ocio nocturno o nuevos toques de queda. La mitad de los españoles se plantea cambiar sus planes en agosto por la pandemia.




www.heraldo.es





La *quinta ola* tiene un responsable claro a juicio de la mayor parte de la población española: los jóvenes. Un* 81,8% considera que la actitud con la que una parte de la población joven* ha afrontado la limitación de las restricciones frente a la pandemia ha influido mucho o bastante en el vertiginoso aumento de contagios que estamos viviendo en las últimas semanas, según* el barómetro de DYM para HENNEO.*


Esta causa se sitúa por delante de la relajación de las precauciones por parte de la población en general, considerada también* un motivo por un 78,1% de los encuestados*, y del levantamiento precipitado de restricciones por parte del Gobierno, al que un 66,2% atribuye mucha o bastante responsabilidad en el actual repunte de casos.









¿Son los adolescentes responsables del avance de la pandemia?


Desde el inicio de la pandemia de la COVID-19 se ha puesto el foco sobre la población más joven como posible agente de mayor transmisión del virus. Pero no parece justo culpar a toda una generación por el avance de la pandemia.




www.google.com






A la salida del instituto se puede ver a un pequeño grupo de adolescentes abrazándose, golpeándose cariñosamente y con la mascarilla bajada. “Estos tienen la culpa de casi todos los contagios”, se escucha decir a una persona de avanzada edad que presencia la escena.


----------



## George Orwell (10 Ago 2022)

Hoy no duermo.


----------



## Tails (10 Ago 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Pero como puedes ser tan gilipollas y estupido, ¿sabes a cuantos he conocido en mi larga trayectoria de vida que hayan muerto por golpe de calor? *a uno solo, amigo de mi hermano en el año 1963*, y ahora vas y te crees las mentiras de las muertes por calor, joder macho estás para enviarte al ignore, no me imagino y tio tan inocente e ignorante.
> 
> Te voy a contar otra cosa sobre la mascarilla que use la misma durante casi dos años, de esas azules del 2019 sin grafeno, la lavaba cada dos dias, les estire las gomas y la mascarilla parecia un velo de esos de las bailarinas arabes de transparente que estab, flacida con espacios por todos los sitios, en miviaje de vuelta de Tenerife e 2021 unno de seguridad me reprocho que aquello no parecia una mascarilla a lo qie le respodi que es lo que habia y no me pondria una nueva. y siempre dejando mis narices libres, si me lo reprochaban les decia que era viejita y se me caian y atomar por culo.
> 
> En el viaje de ida y vuelta ade madrid a tenerife, mi esposa minieta y yo no nos pusimos las mascaras en casi todo el viaje, nos compramos unas bolsas de cacahutes cada uno lo abrimos y los comimos tan lentos que nos duraron todo el viaje.




*y el 16 de julio*

http://[URL unfurl="true"]https://w...re-el-10-y-el-16-de-julio.html?outputType=amp[/URL]

Según tu los habrá matado el covid no?










La ola de calor de julio cuadruplica el exceso de mortalidad atribuible a las altas temperaturas de años anteriores


El pasado mes de julio se caracterizó por una intensa ola de calor que afectó a España entre los días 9 y 18. Las consecuencias resultaron especialmente graves, teniendo en...




www.google.com






Sin embargo, el mes de julio se saldó con *9.687 muertes *más de las esperadas para el periodo, de las cuales 2.176 se podrían atribuir a las altas temperaturas entre los días 1 y 30 del mes, según informa el Sistema de Monitorización de la Mortalidad Diaria (MoMo) del Instituto de Salud Carlos III. Esto significa que se produjeron más del doble de muertes respecto al mes de junio y casi *cuatro veces más *que durante las mismas fechas de julio del año pasado.











Más de 356.000 muertes en 2019 estuvieron relacionadas con el calor


Los adultos mayores de 65 años y los niños muy pequeños son los más vulnerables a los efectos de las temperaturas extremadamente altas, según dos nuevos estudios




www.google.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Felson (10 Ago 2022)

No es que no funcionara, sino que si pones el aparato a 27 la temperatura que puede alcanzar el interior de tal sitio puede ser de 34, 35 o 40, dependiendo la gente que vaya dentro (somos hornos vivientes los seres humanos). El aparato puede querer alcanzar los 27, pero si no puede alcanzarlos, pues en el sitio ambiente habrá muchos más. Por eso tienes que bajar la temperatura para llegar a alcanzar determinados grados. Después, sí, puedes ponerlo una vez alcanzado. Cualquier que haya tenido aire acondicionado y un termostato lo sabe (y varía si tienes televisiones u ordenadores encendidos y el tamaño de la habitación...). Estamos hablando de querer explicar lo evidente y lo evidente es que estas medidas no se ponen ni por ahorrar, ni por nada que venga bien a la mayoría. Son medidas de control y, sobre todo, de convertir cada día, con pequeñas cosas, tu vida en un sitio insoportable: bien porque te des cuenta de la estupidez de la situación o porque, al final, percibas en tu cuerpo que no te hacen ningún bien, como las vacunas y cosas similares.


----------



## Sputnik (11 Ago 2022)

La famosa generación *Z* ombie

Están ya más muertos que vivos.


----------



## charofilia (11 Ago 2022)

"La gente bajamos del autobus con *muchos *ataques de ansiedad"

NUTRE


----------



## Diquesi (11 Ago 2022)

Por eso importamos pagapensiones, estos hijos de puta no nos van a pagarlas…. Bueno los de importación tampoco


----------



## Colonoscopio (11 Ago 2022)

Ha podido ser peor, y es que los 5 gamberros de los asientos de atrás hubieran ingerido unas cuantas latas de fabada Litoral.


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

pues en las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez, además de estar a más temperatura se dan por el culo.


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)

Pero si son unos masoquistas de mierda. Son de los q se enorgullecen de que su padre les diera de ostias para "enderezarlo" y enseñarle baloreh.
En cuanto los zoomer perdamos contemplaciones aquí van a todas más de una cabeza, comenzando por la del presidente del desgobierno/bobierno.


----------



## Persea (11 Ago 2022)

Menudo hilo de mierda. Todos los que se las dan de machitos(?) por el simple hecho de ser mas viejos que esa chavalada, habria que verlos en esa situacion. Serian los primeros en quejarse. En un hilo de mierda que usa como excusa un autobus sin aire para poder meterse con gente mas joven. *Pero luego se quejaran de que pedro sanchez no les deja poner el aire en su casa.*

Foro de mierda lleno de hilos de mierda.


----------



## y otros 365 (11 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mayoría de comentarios aquí dan bastante pena. Gente muy tocada de la cabeza sacando pecho intergeneracional.
> 
> Ninguno de vosotros aguantaría en un autobús a *40 grados lleno de gente y sin ventanillas*. Por más historietas de los ochenta que os montais en la cabeza esa tan enferma que teneis la mayoría.



Sí, sí.

_"menudoz ejsageraos loj de laj generasión seta, baya tela, 50 perzona de resaca enserrás en un aujtobú zin bentanilla a cuarenta grao... maaaaaaae mia la jubentud de oy en dia... maaaaae mia ejtos no zaben lo que é biajá!!! aun recuerdo yo con el 600 llendo a alicante a 40 grao con la ventana bajá y la nevera portati! maaae mia!"_

Los que se sientan identificados no os lo cojáis a mal. Yo en mi juventud también he viajado sin aire acondicionado con el coche y poco tiene que ver con lo que le ha pasado a los chavales estos. El mal trago está asegurado: Autobús lleno a 35 - 40 ºC, sin ventanas, con el calor húmedo de Alicante, a pleno sol y posiblemente sin poder echar ni un trago de agua.


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (11 Ago 2022)

Fueron a un Festival de música ergo merecen la muerte. Manda huevos. 

Tenían que haber metido a 50 de la generación langosta de los cojones y meter fuego a la tártana esa junto al remero conductor psicópata. 

Los que andais aquí boqueando os mete un parrús a los 2 minutos que no volveís a coger una bolsa de papa-deltas en vuestra puta vida.


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Menudo hilo de mierda. Todos los que se las dan de machitos(?) por el simple hecho de ser mas viejos que esa chavalada, habria que verlos en esa situacion. Serian los primeros en quejarse. En un hilo de mierda que usa como excusa un autobus sin aire para poder meterse con gente mas joven. *Pero luego se quejaran de que pedro sanchez no les deja poner el aire en su casa.*
> 
> Foro de mierda lleno de hilos de mierda.



En Hezpaña hace falta un partido FASCISTA que destroce a los conservadores y a los rojos de mierda.


----------



## Karlb (11 Ago 2022)

Los de mi generación con esa edad y una vez bajados del autobús, en vez de sentarnos en el suelo estaríamos intentando reparar el aire acondicionado.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Ago 2022)

A mover hormigón con el chapo los ponía yo en pleno agosto y sin parar a comer que el hormigón si se fragua la jodemos .


----------



## SrPurpuron (11 Ago 2022)

Jodete Putin


----------



## Diquesi (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> En Hezpaña hace falta un partido FASCISTA que destroce a los conservadores y a los rojos de mierda.



En España destrozas a los rojos y solo quedan la mitad de los foreros.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Ago 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a la chica, si pagas un billete de bus, tienen que funcionar los servicios que ofrece y el aire acondicionado es algo que se inventó hace muchísimos años.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Ago 2022)

El problema es el calor con humedad y sin corriente de aire, eso es como estar dentro de una bolsa de plástico, si además le sumamos que el CO2 se va acumulando y que el oxígeno se va acabando, es mortal. Al tipo ese como mínimo hay que quitarle el carnet.


----------



## Felson (11 Ago 2022)

No es que se quedara sin aire acondicionado el autobús, es que cumplió escrupulosamente con las normas de ahorro energético de temperatura. El conductor puso la temperatura a 27 grados y la real, en un sitio cerrado y con hornos andantes que somos los humanos (más las maquinitas que llevamos a todas partes y que también generan calor) pues da lo que da, por mucho que la máquina quiera llegar a los 27. Una cosa es decir a una máquina que de 27 o 25 o 23 grados y otra cosa es que se consiga en el habitáculo en el que se esté. Dicho esto, seguramente el AA no funcionaba, pero así se viajaba antes, no hace mucho, y la gente, la mayoría, no se mareaba o tenía fiebre por el calor. Eso sí, se bajaban las ventanillas, se fumaba, se bebía, se intercambiaban bocadillos de chorizo (maldito olor) y se aguantaba uno las ganas de mear hasta la parada de la Fonda María. Y tan ricamente se vivía. No como ahora, según parece (y lo que parece que lo único que ha cambiado, teniendo incluso aire acondicionado, es que antes se podía fumar y te dejaban bajar las ventanillas... curioso).


----------



## manugl (11 Ago 2022)

Problemas del primer mundo


----------



## bladu (11 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Hay muchas drogas en el Arena Sound ?
> 
> Es para un amigo




Debe ser el bajón de toda la anfeta . Puedes estar toda la noche con agua . Peor en el bus tienen máquina dispensadora


----------



## 121 (11 Ago 2022)

Tenemos una juventud extremadamente blanda. Estamos de lleno en la etapa hombres débiles crean malos tiempos


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ago 2022)

A mí el que me da lástima es el pobre conductor, sin ventilación y con toda esa piara ahí detrás.


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)

Son zoomers, es decir, a nadie le importa su sufrimiento. Por ejemplo en Ucrania casi todo los zoomer han sido movilizados al frente. De los zoomer siempre se podrá decir lo que uno quiera puesto que insultarlos no es una falta de respeto (como si lo es hacerlo contra los boomers, x o milenials en menor medida).
Es decir, están en la misma situación de hombres, blancos, cisgenero y heterosexuales...
Me compadezco de pertenecer a todos los grupos sociales anteriores.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Es la langostada la que pide que sea obligatoria la mascarilla y la que delata a los que no se han vacunado u no llevan mascarilla
> 
> frase langosta real "en mis tiempos obedecíamos sin rechistar"




Un Millennial en 2022 hablando sobre libertad/dictadura a gente que vivió los 70-80-90.

El alegre desparpajo de la generación más cancerigena y más cosmo-paleta de la Historia, de la cual se reirán hasta dentro de milenios. 

Que llegue rápido la guerra de esta chusma.


----------



## Cazu10 (11 Ago 2022)

¿Llevan mochilas?. El primero, ¿lleva cámaras para reparar los pinchazos?.
Gracias por la foto.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Un Millennial en 2022 hablando sobre libertad/dictadura a gente que vivió los 70-80-90.
> 
> El alegre desparpajo de la generación más cancerigena y más cosmo-paleta de la Historia, de la cual se reirán hasta dentro de milenios.
> 
> Que llegue rápido la guerra de esta chusma.



La generación langosta la generación más cobarde y parasita de la historia

si, amo a todo lo que decía el cura, empresario, político , policía

se merece todo lo que le pase por votar psoe y pp y arrasar la economía

son y serán la burla de todas las generaciones venideras hasta dentro de millones de años

"yo corrí delante de los grises"

pues ese dictador que decíais que era tan malo murió en la cama de viejo


----------



## mordoriana (11 Ago 2022)

Heráclito de Éfeso dijo:


> Fueron a un Festival de música ergo merecen la muerte. Manda huevos.
> 
> Tenían que haber metido a 50 de la generación langosta de los cojones y meter fuego a la tártana esa junto al remero conductor psicópata.
> 
> Los que andais aquí boqueando os mete un parrús a los 2 minutos que no volveís a coger una bolsa de papa-deltas en vuestra puta vida.




No olvidar que en los buses de los 70 y 80 se podía abrir las ventanas. 
En los de ahora sólo el conductor.


----------



## Estranged (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Pero se bajaban las ventanllas y se paraba cuando se necesitaba o no?



Se paraba y se bajaban las ventanillas cuando mi padre lo decía, los 7 niños respetábamos mucho a nuestro padre y teníamos mucho aguante,por la cuenta que nos traía. Lloriqueos y tonterías las justas.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Ago 2022)

Joder con la generación de cristal.


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estos no viajaron en los 80 y 90 con coches sin aire y por secundarias , y cuando se tenía hambre a parar con la nevera portátil y comerse un bocata tortilla y otro de filete empanado



pero tenían la ventanilla bajada.

yo creo que tendrían que dejar bajar a la gente


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La generación langosta la generación más cobarde y parasita de la historia
> 
> si, amo a todo lo que decía el cura, empresario, político , policía
> 
> ...



No corri delante de los grises (por edad y porque nadie lo hizo)
No me case por la iglesia
No vote a PP ni PSOE ni IU

Si bebí, comí y follé yo solo, más que tú y todo tu grupo de videojuegos del sábado noche, antes de cumplir los 20. 

Viaje a los sitios que tu ves en Youtube, follé a tias que tu imaginas viendo porno, e hice todo tipo de burradas que hoy te han prohibido a ti y tu chusma de generación, tan rebelde, que tragais con todo.

Por supuesto he estado en más manifestaciones y huelgas tanto estudiantiles como obreras, con cargas policiales brutales, que en las que estareis todos juntos los que habeis sacado una carrera de pinta y colorea en los ultimos 10 años.

Y moriré plácidamente en una casa de MI PROPIEDAD sin ningún altercado generado por españolitos como tú, como mucho aguantando moros y negros en % no deseados, en mi ciudad.

No he mencionado que en el hipotético caso de que algún soplapollas de tu mierda de generación se viniera arriba despues de ver una serie en Netflix, y pensara en que puede hacernos algo a los “langostos”, he estado en más reyertas y peleas reales que vosotros (no valen videojuegos), y estaré en MI PROPIEDAD esperándote, hippie de mierda, para hacerte un John Maclane.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No corri delante de los grises
> No me case por la iglesia
> No vote a PP ni PSOE ni IU
> 
> ...



Si, en la mili y cuando fuiste jefe de los boyscout

yo fui educado para ser gente de bien no como los que los langostas habéis educado

esos moros los han metido a los que tu votas porque tu padre les votaba

que raro si la tercera edad dice que los jóvenes follan como conejos y beben más que su generación (siempre quejándose de que follan en parques y a la vista de los niños)

0 manifestaciones de langostas en toda su vida (salvo ahora por las pensiones)

0 manifestaciones por no cobrar y 16 horas con sueldos de mierda

"en mis tiempos obedecíamos sin rechistar"

"si amo"


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

siempre se crítica a la siguiente generación cuando es la anterior la que la educa

da igual, le cedería el asiento en el autobús porque el lo necesita más que yo

La propiedad privada se respeta


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si, en la mili y cuando fuiste jefe de los boyscout
> 
> yo fui educado para ser gente de bien no como los que los langostas habéis educado
> 
> ...



Me aaaaabuuuuuuuuurreeeeeeeees


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> siempre se crítica a la siguiente generación cuando es la anterior la que la educa
> 
> da igual, le cedería el asiento en el autobús porque el lo necesita más que yo
> 
> La propiedad privada se respeta



Una vez más os equivocáis de edades y cálculos. Se nota la LoGSE. Los que fuimos jóvenes en los 80-90 no hemos podido educar a la chusma que tiene ahora 25-30. Habrá algún caso suelto, pero no tuvimos hijos a los 20 como nuestros padres.

La somanta de hostias que os vais a llevar de los moros negros va a ser de escándalo. Los demás estaremos en nuestras propiedades, esas que tanto criticáis y envidiáis. 

Lo de ceder el asiento me ha hecho gracia. El transporte público es para moros, negros, pobres, y vuestra generación tan rebelde e intelectual que ha comprado la idea del pagar por usar y las apps de colorines tan chupi guays, no como el fascista coche privado de gasolina.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Una vez más os equivocáis de edades y cálculos. Se nota la LoGSE. Los que fuimos jóvenes en los 80-90 no hemos podido educar a la chusma que tiene ahora 25-30. Habrá algún caso suelto, pero no tuvimos hijos a los 20 como nuestros padres.
> 
> La somanta de hostias que os vais a llevar de los moros negros va a ser de escándalo. Los demás estaremos en nuestras propiedades, esas que tanto criticáis y envidiáis.
> 
> Lo de ceder el asiento me ha hecho gracia. El transporte público es para moros, negros, pobres, y vuestra generación tan rebelde e intelectual que ha comprado la idea del pagar por usar y las apps de colorines tan chupi guays, no como el fascista coche privado de gasolina.




pero los negros no son los okupas?

entonces vosotros vais a disfrutar de lo votado con creces

Los que son abuelos educaron a los que son padres (eso va a si no una generación se educa sola por arte de magia)

pues yo veo más ancianos que jóvenes en autobús

Y ahí estáis disfrutando de lo votado con la gasolina cada vez más cara , esa generación tan rebelde como la tuya no la he visto quejarse por eso ni por el preció de la vivienda , si porque como a los demás en los bancos no os atienden personas sino es por internet o porque los jóvenes salimos sin mascarilla

los ancianos son los que más refugiados quieren acoger 

es más el partido senior pedía eso mismo más acogida y más papeles


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Una vez más os equivocáis de edades y cálculos. Se nota la LoGSE. Los que fuimos jóvenes en los 80-90 no hemos podido educar a la chusma que tiene ahora 25-30. Habrá algún caso suelto, pero no tuvimos hijos a los 20 como nuestros padres.
> 
> La somanta de hostias que os vais a llevar de los moros negros va a ser de escándalo. Los demás estaremos en nuestras propiedades, esas que tanto criticáis y envidiáis.
> 
> Lo de ceder el asiento me ha hecho gracia. El transporte público es para moros, negros, pobres, y vuestra generación tan rebelde e intelectual que ha comprado la idea del pagar por usar y las apps de colorines tan chupi guays, no como el fascista coche privado de gasolina.




sabéis porque se llama generación langosta?

por arrasar la economía y empobrecer a todos los demás


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No corri delante de los grises (por edad y porque nadie lo hizo)
> No me case por la iglesia
> No vote a PP ni PSOE ni IU
> 
> ...



Esa peli ya la he visto, pero la protagonizaba Clint.

¿Luchaste codo con codo con Don Pelayo?


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> sabéis porque se llama generación langosta?
> 
> por arrasar la economía y empobrecer a todos los demás



¿sabes por qué se llama la generación de cristal? Porque no sabéis gestionar la frustración y la culpa de todo la tienen "otros". Casi siempre las generaciones anteriores.

En mis tiempos decíamos lo de que "el profesor me tiene manía" y nos caía un guantazo que nos ponían firmes y se acabó la tontería.

Mira que aburrís con echar la culpa de todo a los boomers o a los votantes del partido x o a quien sea con tal de justificar una inutilidad y falta de sangre que clama al cielo.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> ¿sabes por qué se llama la generación de cristal? Porque no sabéis gestionar la frustración y la culpa de todo la tienen "otros". Casi siempre las generaciones anteriores.
> 
> En mis tiempos decíamos lo de que "el profesor me tiene manía" y nos caía un guantazo que nos ponían firmes y se acabó la tontería.
> 
> Mira que aburrís con echar la culpa de todo a los boomers o a los votantes del partido x o a quien sea con tal de justificar una inutilidad y falta de sangre que clama al cielo.



por eso nunca os manifestasteis y os podían tener sin cobrar 16 horas

la inutilidad y falta de sangre de los boomers

los de la culpa es de los jóvenes porque no se ponen mascarilla, la culpa es de los jóvenes que quieren cobrar, la culpa es de los jóvenes que se emborrachan, la culpa de que las pensiones sean bajas es que los jóvenes quieren tener sueldo digno y tienen los cojones de hablar sobre quien culpa a quien 

la economía no miente antes de langosta buena economía después lo que tenemos


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Esa peli ya la he visto, pero la protagonizaba Clint.
> 
> ¿Luchaste codo con codo con Don Pelayo?




Ese es el problema. Que veis muchas cosas, ninguna en la vida real, y luego la cara de subnormales cuando llevais la primera hostia, es épica. Normal que a las descafeinadas chortinas que os han tocado de generación se las lleven de calle moros y negros. 

No es que no haya trabajo o no haya mujeres. Es que a vosotros no os quieren. Sois un puto bluuuf.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> por eso nunca os manifestasteis y os podían tener sin cobrar 16 horas
> 
> la inutilidad y falta de sangre de los boomers



16 horas sin cobrar? Eso en que serie de Disney + lo has visto, niña?

Falta de sangre? Solo hay que ver a los camareros de antes y loa de ahora. Me refiero españoles. Para encontrar a alguno con sangre actualmente hay que tirar de extranjeros, porque vosotros estais con vuestros moviles en grupito en el parque, odiando a la vida y a los que tienen lo que vosotros no luchasteis.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Que veis muchas cosas, ninguna en la vida real, y luego la cara de subnormales cuando llevais la primera hostia, es épica. Normal que a las descafeinadas chortinas que os han tocado de generación se las lleven de calle moros y negros.
> 
> No es que no haya trabajo o no haya mujeres. Es que a vosotros no os quieren. Sois un puto bluuuf.



es que los mayores no encuentran trabajo, solo contratan jóvenes (se quejan)



astur_burbuja dijo:


> 16 horas sin cobrar? Eso en que serie de Disney + lo has visto, niña?
> 
> Falta de sangre? Solo hay que ver a los camareros de antes y loa de ahora. Me refiero españoles. Para encontrar a alguno con sangre actualmente hay que tirar de extranjeros, porque vosotros estais con vuestros moviles en grupito en el parque, odiando a la vida y a los que tienen lo que vosotros no luchasteis.



vosotros tenéis inmigrantes porque podéis pagarles menos porque un joven español no va a tragar con esa miseria de sueldo


sumisos que limpiaban las botas para ver si eran contratados, sin contar las inmigrantes que os saquean la herencia porque os creeis todo lo que dicen

solo os suben las pensiones para que les voteís porque saben que vais a tragar con todo los que os metan

os quitaron todo por no hacer nada y seguís votando lo mismo y culpando a los jóvenes


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> El pestazo sobaquero traspasa los píxeles del vídeo y todo.
> 
> Se nota que esa gentuza no ha trabajado en la puta vida. Viva la sopa boba.



menudo hijo de la grandisima puta estás hecho


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

*UN PUTO AUTOBUS SIN AIRE CORRIENTE

AL SOLACO EN HORA DE MAXIMA CALOR

TODO CERRADO

Y TENEIS LOS COJONES DE CRITICAR A LOS QUE ESTÁN DENTRO

BOOMERS HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA

NO OS QUEDA MAS QUE DECIR ESAS GILIPOLLECES EN UN PUTO FORO PORQUE EN PERSONA DARIAIS VERGUENZA Y OS LLEVARIAIS UN PAR DE OSTIAS BIEN DADAS*


----------



## Julc (11 Ago 2022)

"Muchxs empezaron a tener ataques"


----------



## Julc (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> *UN PUTO AUTOBUS SIN AIRE CORRIENTE
> 
> AL SOLACO EN HORA DE MAXIMA CALOR
> 
> ...



Amigue, no te pongas nerviose, muchxs han sufride ataques de ansiedad por menos.


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Amigue, no te pongas nerviose, muchxs han sufride ataques de ansiedad por menos.



algunos por ejemplo porque la televisión solo da noticias malas 

bueno solo la tercera edad


----------



## JimJones (11 Ago 2022)

Hace poco han puesto en SorosFlix un documental de la que se lio en Woodstock 99, en parte por algo parecido tomar el pelo a los que van a un festival....

en el 99 el autobusero apaleado y el bus ardiendo seguramente, ahora a llorar en twitter...


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Buena ostia con la mano abierta tiene el alfeñique con cuerpo de mequetrefe que sale abanicandose al principio del video. Esta desnutrido el hijodelagranputa, no será porque en España no haya comida precisamente.
> 
> Como bien os decía gente debil, contrahecha y mediodeforme.



No exagere, hay jovenzuelos (16-20 años) que son muy delgados y que se comen una vaca pero no engordan ni un gramo de grasa. Es que sencillamente son asi. Déjalo que llegue a la treintena y/o cuarentena, que es cuando se de desarrollará la barriga y alguna lorza.


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Aquí mucho pollavieja criticando a los Z que no aguantan nada, que en sus tiempos de mozo iban con polar a 40 grados y tal, pero son tan seniles que son incapaces de recordar que los autocares actuales a diferencia de las latas de sardinas en las que viajaban ellos NO TIENEN NINGUNA VENTANA ABIERTA porque están pensados para ser climatizados por el AA. COn lo que si la ventilación no funciona se convierten en hornos. Las guaguas cutres en las que viajaban los pollaviejas de este foro tenían ventanas que se podían abrir porque era el único modo de ventilar.



Y ya te digo, no se ven el la foto pero esos autocares tenían una ventanilla en el techo, que al circular el bus crea un efecto chimenea que hace que el aire circule desde las ventanillas hacia la trampilla del techo. El secreto para aguantar el calor es muy sencillo, si sudas necesitas que el sudor se evapore, una corriente de aire hace que el sudor se evapore, de ahí que los ventiladores alivien el calor.


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> No se que gilipolleces de resiliencia decís.
> 
> A 40° si no corre nada de aire la palmas de hipertermia echando ostias, y más en un ambiente húmedo. Raro es el año que un niño pequeño no muere porque sus padres le han olvidado en el coche al sol en verano.
> 
> ...



*GRACIAS*


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los z son pobres casi todos. No tienen coche, ni compran drogas ni nada. Son hijos tardíos de padres cincuentones, están mal hechos ya de serie y están amariconados perdidos.
> 
> Yo cuando fui al arenal, fuimos en coche, como dios manda.



Pues no es descartable su teoría, según parece la probabildad de tener un hijo homsexual va directamente relacionada con el nivel de testosterona de la charo, por lo que cuanto más vieja se quede embarazada, más probabilidad de tener un hijo homosexual. Añade además la cantidad de hormonas que hay en la alimentación actual que parece ser los responsables no solo de la homosexualidad, sino de la infertilidad y de las alergias actuales.


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Mil veces mas calor he pasado yo en verano haciendo ciclismo, subir un puerto con 40º, eso si es caloooo



El problema no es el calor, sino si eres capaz de refrigerar tu cuerpo, si vas subiendo un puerto, todo sudado pero respias aire fresco y el sudor gotea y también evapora vas bien, estás en un estado sostenible y en un equilibrio, ya bajarás la cadencia del pedaleo si te sobrecalientas. Si estás encerrado en un horno donde sudas, no entra aire fresco, y no paras de meter más humedad conforme respiras y vas sudando cada vez más, hay riesgo de colapso y muerte.


----------



## INE (11 Ago 2022)

Le paso el video a Putin para que se decida ya.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Ago 2022)

Juventud alcoholizada, politoxicómana, promiscua, fingiendo que van a disfrutar de la música.

Poco les pasa cuando entran en ese círculo de cutrez, coca mal cortada y garrafón.

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pues yo SÍ defiendo a la Generación Z, q para eso es en la que he nacido joder, macho. La generación más estigmatizada, puesta de maricones e izquierdistas cuando TODA la cultura derechista de las redes viene de nosotros. LOS MILLENIALS SON LOS VERDADEROS ROJOS. Los ZOOMERS blancos somos las principales víctimas del NWO.



a la boomerada y la langostada habria que fusilarla a toda


----------



## demontre (11 Ago 2022)

Los autobuses de hoy día, se construyen con la idea de aislarlos lo mejor posible del exterior, por lo que con altas temperaturas para que este en condición operativa se necesita el aire acondicionado enfriando y regenerando el ambiente. Es insufrible estas dentro en esas condiciones ambientales (alta temperatura y humedad). Para nada es equiparable a un autobús de los antiguos con las ventanillas bajadas a criterio de los pasajeros.


----------



## Marvelita (11 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Yo en una sauna aguanto 45 minutos o hasta 1 hora con agua de vez en cuando.

no entiendo muy bien la poca durabilidad de algunas muchachas que no estan preparadas ni para salir de su casa. Para exigir orgamos con la tecnica de la estrella de mar si, pero para aguntar un poco de calor... no


----------



## INE (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> A PUTOS TIROS, JODER. A NAVAJA LIMPIA, A BAYONETAZOS.
> CONTRA EL PUTO AUTOBUSERO DE MIERDA, Y DE PASO CONTRA LAS LANGOSTAS CUCKSERVADORAS Q NO PARAN DE TIRARNOS MIERDA.
> SIEG HEIL, PASAMOS Y PASAREMOS. LOS MUERTOS QUE CAYERON POR EL FRENTE ROJO Y LOS REACCIONARIOS, SIEMPRE MARCHARÁN EN NUESTRAS FILAS.



Calla y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Y esto señores es la generación que tiene que defender España.
> 
> En un 127 ochentero me hubiese gustado ver viajar a estos putos zoomers amariconados



me cago en tus putos muertos


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (11 Ago 2022)

Cuanta gente opinando sin tener ni puta idea.

Ese autobús no tiene ventanillas (cosa que los de antes si tenían).

Si el aire no funciona es un puto invernadero sin ventilación (¿Habéis trabajado recojiendo pepinos en Elejido?).

Trabajando en un invernadero por lo menos tendrían acceso al agua (necesitas muchísimos litros trabajando a altas temperaturas), ventilación, posibilidad de salir y sobre todo mucha menos concentración humana en tan pocos metros (y así respirar aire y no los pedos de los demás).

El conductor si tiene ventanilla, por lo tanto el va bien agustito.

Sin lugar a dudas, ese autobús era un infierno, tened en cuenta la de mascotas que palman en los coches, incluso bebés olvidados en ellos, no se necesitan horas, no es broma, los golpes de calor no son tonteria... comprendo a los chavales y condeno al conductor hijo de puta.

Lo que si me preocupa de esa juventud es su "risueñez", a mi a su edad (y ahora) veo que un imbécil me pone en peligro así y ya te digo yo que ese autobús para si o si en el acto y el chofer si se pone tonto se lleva un gratificante correctivo... no espero a que venga nadie a salvarme.

Un poquito blandos, sin más, espero que se les pasará con la edad.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> me cago en tus putos muertos



¿TU OTRA VEZ HIJO DE PUTA?

No te cansas de tocar los cojones subnormal?

Al final voy a tener que mandaros a ti y a la puta de tu madre al ignore.

Ponte a trabajar de una puta vez, gilipollas


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> a la boomerada y la langostada habria que fusilarla a toda



Y a ti y a la puta que te parió también. No tenéis derecho ni al aire que respirais. Escoria


----------



## spamrakuen (11 Ago 2022)

Los jovenes han pecado de inocentes.

Deberian de haberse plantado mucho antes.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 Ago 2022)

BILU dijo:


> El conductor era retarded o border line? No sabe parar e informar a su empresa de lo que pasa?? Hijo de puta..... habría que matarlo



Para mí que es inmi.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> por eso nunca os manifestasteis y os podían tener sin cobrar 16 horas
> 
> la inutilidad y falta de sangre de los boomers
> 
> ...



No sé de qué hablas.
Cualquiera con más de 50 años tiene los huevos más pelados que cualquiera de las últimas generaciones, que los tiene pelados de pasarse la epilady.

No sé con qué clase de gente te juntas, yo no he llevado mascarilla más que de paripé y no vi a los ancianos con mascarilla por la calle cuando nos encerraron en casa.

No sé que tonterías dices de los jóvenes y cobrar. No sé que tonterías dices de los jóvenes que se emborrachan. No sé que tonterías dices de las pensiones bajas.

Antes de la langosta la gente trabajaba muy duro. Hoy se trabaja muy duro con menos sueldo.

No te lo puedo, ni quiero, explicar. NO tienes la cabeza lo suficientemente amueblada para entenderlo.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Que veis muchas cosas, ninguna en la vida real, y luego la cara de subnormales cuando llevais la primera hostia, es épica. Normal que a las descafeinadas chortinas que os han tocado de generación se las lleven de calle moros y negros.
> 
> No es que no haya trabajo o no haya mujeres. Es que a vosotros no os quieren. Sois un puto bluuuf.



Veo que el sentido del humor lo tienes jubilado.
A mi me quedan 15 años para jubilarme. ¿Cuándo te volviste cascarrabias? Para ir medicándome.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

BILU dijo:


> El conductor era retarded o border line? No sabe parar e informar a su empresa de lo que pasa?? Hijo de puta..... habría que matarlo



Eso te lo explico muy brevemente: no va a hacer ni un minuto más si no se lo pagan. Llamar a otro autobus le puede suponer estar ahí tirado un par de horas o más que no va a cobrar. Así que arranca y tira, que se jodan los pasajeros.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> *UN PUTO AUTOBUS SIN AIRE CORRIENTE*
> 
> *AL SOLACO EN HORA DE MAXIMA CALOR
> 
> ...



Estás muy perdido chaval... esa disfunción lectora te pasa factura.

Se critica que los putos críos no se levantarán e hicieran parar al conductor. Me imagino que estarían subiendo storys al instagram o facebook con "uy que calor hace" y no tuvieron tiempo de protestar.


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Eso es porque a los zoomer se nos ha impuesto el respeto a la autoridad. Y hemos salido así. ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE LOS PUTOS CONSERVADORES. NUESTRA GENERACIÓN ES LA MEJOR DEL MUNDO, SOY ZOOMER Y LO DIGO CON TODO EL ORGULLO POSIBLE. SOY FASCISTA, MUERTE A LA DERECHA Y A LA IZQUIERDA, AMBAS ANTIZOOMER.



*PASAMOS Y PASAREMOS
HAY 3 GENERACIONES QUE TENEMOS QUE MACHACAR

*


----------



## Educo Gratis (11 Ago 2022)

Me sorprende como todos os mofais de las víctimas de esta situación. Da igual si son jóvenes o mayores, si han pasado una guerra o no han recibido una hostia en la vida, lo que no se puede tolerar es que te estafen, si tu pagas un servicio de transporte no te pueden dar esta mierda.

Seguramente el conductor tendría problemas con el aire acondicionado, y en vez de hacer lo correcto, que es decir a sus jefes que no puede hacer el servicio porqué es un puto subnormal que no cuida su herramienta de trabajo, tapa el problema y tira adelante.

Os reiis mucho de la resistencia de estos chavales porqué sois unos piperos de barra de bar, estar 30 personas metidas en un cubículo cerrado sin ventilación y calentandose por momentos por la entrada de sol es un puto infierno. Más de un niño o animal ha muerto por menos encerrado en un coche al sol.

Si encima de esto le dicen al subnormal que da igual, que pare el bus, que nos bajamos del horno, y el otro se niega y los sigue teniendo encerrados hasta que la policía los rescata entonces ya tenemos el pastel al completo para poder decir que el conductor es un hijo de puta. Pero claro, volvemos a lo mismo, el tonto no sabía como iba a explicar a sus jefes que toda su tripulación bajó a mitad de camino en medio del servicio y otra vez decidió tirar palante secuestrando a los chavales en un horno.

Vamos, me pasa a mí y o me deja bajar o le reviento la boca, no hace falta llamar a la poli para esto.

Y vosotros riendole las gracias al pacoconductor. Ver para creer...


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Jack Burton dijo:


> y el conductor no pasa calor? joder, que vale pongan la queja, que pasen calor y cueste soportarlo, pero coño! ansiedad? Si no puedes aguantar el calor (ni lo intentan) di que pare, bebéis agüita fresca, que vienen del arenal de chuflarse cosicas que deshidratan jajajaj...



ERES TONTISIMO


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> *PASAMOS Y PASAREMOS
> HAY 3 GENERACIONES QUE TENEMOS QUE MACHACAR
> 
> *



ARRIBA ESPAÑA


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> La guerra de generaciones la habeis comenzado vosotros en este jilo, criticando a los zoomer cuando en ese video a 40 grados se estaban MURIENDO DE INSOLACIÓN. Eso sí, los boomers enseguida atacabais hasta hace nada a los no embozalados por un timo que supuestamente no alcanza ni el 2% de mortalidad.



lo dichol, habria que fusilar a toda la basura boomer


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

eres el mas subnormal del foro


----------



## Jack Burton (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> ERES TONTISIMO



di que si, Einsten. habria que verte en esa situación llorando sin saber que hacer, empanao


----------



## Adelaido (11 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> lo dichol, habria que fusilar a toda la basura boomer



Nooo bro, de hecho ellos son buena gente. Los culpalbes son las eites judeorpetiles


----------



## Anonimo23 (11 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Nooo bro, de hecho ellos son buena gente. Los culpalbes son las eites judeorpetiles



las que veo votar a la podemos y ppsoe son charos de mierda y manolos acutoctonos, no los j0dios


----------



## Tails (11 Ago 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Me sorprende como todos os mofais de las víctimas de esta situación. Da igual si son jóvenes o mayores, si han pasado una guerra o no han recibido una hostia en la vida, lo que no se puede tolerar es que te estafen, si tu pagas un servicio de transporte no te pueden dar esta mierda.
> 
> Seguramente el conductor tendría problemas con el aire acondicionado, y en vez de hacer lo correcto, que es decir a sus jefes que no puede hacer el servicio porqué es un puto subnormal que no cuida su herramienta de trabajo, tapa el problema y tira adelante.
> 
> ...




Y ancianos muertos en coches a mogollón


----------



## Marvelita (11 Ago 2022)

Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> Cuanta gente opinando sin tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Ese autobús no tiene ventanillas (cosa que los de antes si tenían).
> 
> ...



45 minutos de sauna y para mi es estar en la gloria...


----------



## Tails (12 Ago 2022)

Un querido viejo se puede volver cascarrabias por enfermedad; las enfermedades de los huesos y articulaciones que causan dolores o inflamación en brazos, piernas, o espalda; puede haber una mala digestión porque los intestinos o el hígado no funcionan bien, o tal vez el problema es la falta de sueño porque los riñones los despiertan muchas veces en la noche; son achaques que por un lado hacen ver a nuestro querido viejo que está enfermo y, por otro, los dolores o incapacidades merman su calidad de vida.

Pero el viejo también se puede volver cascarrabias porque nadie le hace caso, y de la misma forma que un bebé o un niño grita y patalea cuando no le hacen caso o no lo oyen, el viejo llama la atención quejándose de esto o de lo otro, como diciendo: “aquí estoy, háganme caso”. Esto lo vemos en más de una familia que, aunque le diga al viejo que lo quiere, no le hace caso, lo relega poco a poco de la vida familiar, no lo hace partícipe de las actividades, viajes o paseos, lo ignora, simplemente lo ignora, y el viejo reacciona así, lo que, lamentablemente, puede agravar aún más la situación porque la familia no lo aguanta y él sigue teniendo una actitud negativa.

Pero, más en el fondo, el querido viejo puede tener simplemente miedo; miedo a la soledad, miedo a la decrepitud, miedo al desvalimiento y a la muerte, y si no platica y expresa lo que siente, y si sus familiares o amigos no lo oyen, esos miedos le harán volverse hosco y cascarrabias.

Todos podemos ayudar a un querido viejo que se ha vuelto cascarrabias, hablar con él, pero sobre todo escucharlo; una buena conversación puede hacer más que cualquier sicólogo o cualquier medicina y tú, mi querido viejo que no eres cascarrabias, puedes contagiar tu optimismo a todos los que están cerca de ti.




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.excelsior.com.mx/opinion/2012/03/30/rafael-alvarez-cordero/822911%3famp


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (12 Ago 2022)

Los que tenemos cierta edad, deberíamos estar avergonzados. Y deberíamos estarlo porque estos merengues inclasificables son obra nuestra. Obra de nuestra falta de firmeza al educarlos y disciplinarlos. Obra de nuestra estupidez al quitar de su camino cualquier contratiempo, al evitarles aprender a vivir con la frustración, inherente a toda existencia; al no enseñarles a valorar lo que se les ha dado, que es todo lo que tienen, pues, salvo en raras excepciones, nada han ganado; a no gastarse en un remedo ridículo del ya de por sí ridículo Woodstock, un dinero de sus padres que, probablemente, estos no se atreverían a gastarse en sí mismos.

Y así, a causa de todo esto, ellos, que no nacieron distintos a otros, han acabado de este modo, lloriqueando como Magdalenas neuróticas en un autobús al volver de fiesta porque hace calor y son adolescentes que vienen de fiesta (como si esto fuera un título nobiliario o diera derechos preferentes en esta vida cuya dureza dudo mucho que puedan imaginar y aún menos soportar).

Nunca creí que acabaría pensando así, pero les hace falta un servicio militar de 15 meses en Cerro Muriano, saltando en agosto de camiones en marcha, cubiertos con una lona oscura, en traje de faena (el mismo en verano y en invierno) y cargando con una mochila, un Cetme de cinco kilos, un casco de hierro y unas botas que no mimaban precisamente los pies. Yo creo que ni por esas se enderezan ya, pero les hace falta a todos, todas y todes. Que es lo que parecen ser: una generación de todes.

Sí, deberíamos sentir vergüenza. En nuestro pecado llevamos la penitenciaría.


----------



## Tails (12 Ago 2022)

Beltrán Latorre dijo:


> Los que tenemos cierta edad, deberíamos estar avergonzados. Y deberíamos estarlo porque estos merengues inclasificables son obra nuestra. Obra de nuestra falta de firmeza al educarlos y disciplinarlos. Obra de nuestra estupidez al quitar de su camino cualquier contratiempo, al evitarles aprender a vivir con la frustración, inherente a toda existencia; al no enseñarles a valorar lo que se les ha dado, que es todo lo que tienen, pues, salvo en raras excepciones, nada han ganado; a no gastarse en un remedo ridículo del ya de por sí ridículo Woodstock, un dinero de sus padres que, probablemente, estos no se atreverían a gastarse en sí mismos.
> 
> Y así, a causa de todo esto, ellos, que no nacieron distintos a otros, han acabado de este modo, lloriqueando como Magdalenas neuróticas en un autobús al volver de fiesta porque hace calor y son adolescentes que vienen de fiesta (como si esto fuera un título nobiliario o diera derechos preferentes en esta vida cuya dureza dudo mucho que puedan imaginar y aún menos soportar).
> 
> ...




La generación de la mili es la que tiene estrés por lo que dice la tele


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (12 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La generación de la mili es la que tiene estrés por lo que dice la tele



¡Se dicen tantas cosas!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tails (12 Ago 2022)

Beltrán Latorre dijo:


> ¡Se dicen tantas cosas!



Lo dicen ellos


----------

